# ##PRC200 Chrono Ownership Post! Come in and Showoff!##



## guoweiok

*#Post Edited with full specs#*
I have searched, since no one has started this post, let me kick this ball off.
It is no secret that PRC200 Chrono is one of the favorite Tissot here, if not the only one. Just take a look at the first page of this Tissot forum, how many PRC200 posts can you see? I believe you need another hand if you count it using your fingers..

So, PRC200 Chrono owners, black dial or white, LS or SS, come in and sign your name. Show off your PRC200 Chrono and let us share your passion and affection of it!
Got some beautiful after market leather straps on it? Even better!! So that other folks can get some inspiration. 
Here i go first.

ID: guoweiok
DOP(Date of Purchase): 2008.12 
Straps to go with: Original black leather strap, in searching for a new dark brown leather strap.









*Specs:*


*Precision swiss quartz movement *
* ETA-G10.211 *
* 30-minutes and 1/10 of a second counters *
* Central 60-seconds chronograph hand *
* ADD and SPLIT functions *
* 4 jewels *
* battery type 394 *
* EOL(End of Life Indicator-second hands jumps every 5 seconds, indicating that its time to change the battery) *
* 316L Stainless steel case *
* 316L Dark-Brown or Black leather band with deployant buckle or Stainless Steel Chain*
* Screw-down crown and case-back *
* 200m water-resistant(660ft) *
* Analog *
* Silver-dial or Black-dial or Blue-dial*
* Date window at 4 o'clock *
* Second hand *
* width not including crown: 39.8mm *
* Length:38.6mm *
* lugs: 19mm *
* weight:76g *

*##PRC200 Chrono Club Member List##*


 guoweiok
 RYAN ALDEN
 Blaise
Agusta02
 pramod_kumars
micuthegreat
aed
triumph87
3Dials
Trea
aaronpaul
ntrsfrml
Stilian
justsellbrgs
mrl0004
ed-orange
tomee
prcguy
WeylandYutani
sethro
mpartridgeferrari
crashaholic
nekromaniak
shadownynja
cosmin
shah
giorgos m
Dasser
children
R/T Hemi
tsuda
Luke Johnson
Heky
Amolai
watchingcasual
watcher_sg
fluppyboy
SynMike
WatchMe33
Asteroid
norwatch
JOL
chicolabronse
a158w
Caneda
Phosgener
eaberttheseal
6speed
tissot_pt
imcabby
w.o.e.is.me.
hovvy
sagara0510
jefrileang
Practicing
ProfessionalGun
*
Candidate Member:*


Improbable Joe(The Automatic Version PRC200)

Note: Black Dial/White Dial/Blue Dial


----------



## Ryan Alden

hmm.. good idea..

here's some picture of mine..





i'll post more picture later..!


----------



## Blaise

I was also thinking about a thread like this, you beat me quoweiok, nice call!!

Here's mine on SS









and The Golfer


----------



## Agusta02




----------



## Ryan Alden

here's my PRC 200 new picture..

shot it today, hope you all post another pictures!!

in black and white



enjoy!!


----------



## guoweiok

RYAN ALDEN said:


> here's my PRC 200 new picture..
> 
> shot it today, hope you all post another pictures!!
> 
> in black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!!


They are fabulous shots, but I still love this one the best..


----------



## Ryan Alden

how about this brother?

do you change your mind?


----------



## kiwidj

*Great pics of a good looking watch!*

I really must go try that one on soon. I'm a sucker for a nice white dial chrono...

;-)


----------



## guoweiok

RYAN ALDEN said:


> how about this brother?
> 
> do you change your mind?


To be honest, NO! 
I think it has something to do with the tone of the photo, it just matches beautifully with the jeans.
But this photo makes the dial very creamy, in a beautiful way.


----------



## Ryan Alden

of course that's my point for the latest photo, brother..

i'm looking for warmth feeling so i made it a little creamy..

you have good taste brother..

i'll look another way..

will post again soon..


----------



## Ryan Alden

kiwidj said:


> *Great pics of a good looking watch!*
> 
> I really must go try that one on soon. I'm a sucker for a nice white dial chrono...
> 
> ;-)


hello brother.. i already seen some of your fabulous picture.. such as your G-Shock collections, with great numbers and colour, also your stunning AP.. nice!!

why don't you buy this one?? Tissot PRC 200..

many of Tissot collectors are big fans of this beautiful piece..


----------



## pramod_kumars

Hey, I bought a PRC 200 - white dial with leather strap, y'day. Will post photos soon.


----------



## guoweiok

pramod_kumars said:


> Hey, I bought a PRC 200 - white dial with leather strap, y'day. Will post photos soon.


Good, another one jumped on the boat.


----------



## guoweiok

Some more pictures:
I think I really need to buy a new DSLR..


----------



## delaguer

Very nice watches gentlemen. I saw in the other thread here someone has the blue-dial version which is also beautiful :-! 

I was about to buy this watch but then I chose a Hamilton ETO instead (which is also a nice watch and very accurate as well)

Anyway, does anyone here know what movement is inside? And how accurate is it?

Thanks! b-)


----------



## Ryan Alden

hi delaguer

about the movement, it should be ETA and quartz.

we shouldn't care much about the accuracy because this is quartz..

definitely accurate


----------



## guoweiok

_It is an *ETA*_* G10.211* quartz movement. I have added the full specs for this watch in my original post.


----------



## micuthegreat

Here's my prc200 with a double ridge dark brown leather band. Went for something different yet timeless.

More pics here; http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/micuthegreat/


----------



## Ryan Alden

nice shot!!


----------



## delaguer

RYAN ALDEN said:


> hi delaguer
> 
> about the movement, it should be ETA and quartz.
> 
> we shouldn't care much about the accuracy because this is quartz..
> 
> definitely accurate


You're right.. I guess I'm just curious 



guoweiok said:


> _It is an *ETA*_* G10.211* quartz movement. I have added the full specs for this watch in my original post.


Thanks! :-!


----------



## guoweiok

to micuthegreat:
The strap matches PRC200 beautifully!


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## Ryan Alden

another shoot..





comments and advice are welcome..

regards..


----------



## guoweiok

RYAN ALDEN said:


> another shoot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments and advice are welcome..
> 
> regards..


Woo..this one is going to do some serious killing.....
I believe the original photo is even better, the resizing process adds some noises to the creamy dial..


----------



## micuthegreat

Thanks for the compliments fellas  and great work with the pictures. 
Looking forward to seeing more strap variations on the PRC200! 
It is such an all rounder in terms of looks and the straps make a huge difference on the look and class of the watch. Can't wait to see more variations


----------



## triumph87

Nice watch Guys, I just picked mine up a few weeks ago...

Blaise, Agusta02, micuthegreat ..

Where did you guys get the leather bands? I have the SS and want to get a leather replacement. Are they Tissot, or another brand? What size do i need to look for.


----------



## GMT-II

Does this comes with automatic chrono version?


----------



## Ryan Alden

this is only comes in quartz..

automatic chronograph should be in price US$ 1000..

but with humbly price, about 200-300 US$ you will get this simple, classy, yet elegant PRC 200

i give you..










Chess Prodigy


----------



## guoweiok

Here are some more with my new Canon 450D...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I may have to get one of them they look really nice, the question would be black or white dial?


----------



## Ryan Alden

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> I may have to get one of them they look really nice, the question would be black or white dial?


me choosing white dial for sure..


----------



## Blaise

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> I may have to get one of them they look really nice, the question would be black or white dial?


The white one is more of a dressy kind of watch to me, while the black faced one with the yellow in it is more of a sporty kid of thing if you ask me...

that said, I have the black oneb-)


----------



## aed

Here is mine about 2 weeks old. Very happy with it.


----------



## Ryan Alden

aed said:


> Here is mine about 2 weeks old. Very happy with it.


nice picture and VERY nice watch you have mate..

welcome to the cluB!!


----------



## 3Dials

My friend just did something you don't see every day. After seeing my PRC-200, he was inspired to get one himself (a desire his relatives obliged as a holiday gift). He was set on putting it on a NATO strap, despite my hesitation about mixing a "dressy sport" white-dial watch with a "workaday" strap.

I couldn't have been more wrong. It looks gorgeous. He's not registered here, so I thought I would share his picture.


----------



## Trea

I can't take pictures like you guys, but here is my blue one I just received as a valentines gift.


----------



## aaronpaul

Great combo, just did something similar myself:


----------



## ntrsfrml

Tissot PRC200 ~ 1 months old, Purchased with SS Strap.

Switched to Hirsch "Riva" Leather strap today.


----------



## guoweiok

Why do I get the feeling that PRC200 Chrono can match with every kind of strap?
Glad to see so many brothers with PRC200 Chrono.....

This watch grows on me each day!!!!b-)


----------



## ed-orange

here is my prc200. i bought it last week and ordered a hirsch golfer extra. thank you to the forum for the inspiration


----------



## WeylandYutani

PRC200 Black Chrono with Hirsch Carbon Leather Strap
PRC200 Silver with OEM brown leather strap


----------



## guoweiok

WeylandYutani said:


> PRC200 Black Chrono with Hirsch Carbon Leather Strap
> PRC200 Silver with OEM brown leather strap


Nice match with that Hirsch Carbon Leather Strap.....


----------



## guoweiok

Now we have 21 confirmed PRC200 Chrono owners....
It seems that the black dial is still the most popular choice.....


----------



## seanpiper

guoweiok said:


> Now we have 21 confirmed PRC200 Chrono owners....
> It seems that the black dial is still the most popular choice.....


Well spotted! The black dial PRC200 chrono is our number one selling reference worldwide. Here in Australia it's still in the top spot, but being chased closely by the anthracite dial titanium gents PR50.


----------



## Ryan Alden

guys, how if we make some card, just for fun, to recognize we are Tissot PRC 200-lover. i run to some other forums, they did it, put their card to thier signature and looks cool. any opinion?


----------



## aed

Sounds like Fun :-!

I need a good excuse to play with my new Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS lens.

Can you provide a url to an example on the other site to get an idea of what they have been doing.

Cheers


----------



## WeylandYutani

seanpiper said:


> Well spotted! The black dial PRC200 chrono is our number one selling reference worldwide. Here in Australia it's still in the top spot, but being chased closely by the anthracite dial titanium gents PR50.


Twenty odd Tissot PRC 200 over the thousands and thousands being sold and worn over the world is quite a small number.

I suggest that that Sean kindly consider a good-will gesture to us regular members for promoting the PRC200 (for it being a great watch).

Perhaps a PRC200 Auto to help start off a new product line?

Seriously, how many watch sales do Tissot get due to us bragging about how good they are on these forums?

A 20 odd good-will gesture would go a long way in terms of future Tissot sales!

This is a marketing strategy that other forums do too.

Good business IMHO... :-!


----------



## seanpiper

WeylandYutani said:


> Twenty odd Tissot PRC 200 over the thousands and thousands being sold and worn over the world is quite a small number.
> 
> I suggest that that Sean kindly consider a good-will gesture to us regular members for promoting the PRC200 (for it being a great watch).
> 
> Perhaps a PRC200 Auto to help start off a new product line?
> 
> Seriously, how many watch sales do Tissot get due to us bragging about how good they are on these forums?
> 
> A 20 odd good-will gesture would go a long way in terms of future Tissot sales!
> 
> This is a marketing strategy that other forums do too.
> 
> Good business IMHO... :-!


No comment! :-d

Perhaps if I was working with an Omega type budget we could work something out... but sadly, not.


----------



## crashaholic




----------



## Ryan Alden

aed said:


> Sounds like Fun :-!
> 
> I need a good excuse to play with my new Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS lens.
> 
> Can you provide a url to an example on the other site to get an idea of what they have been doing.
> 
> Cheers


i mean, the Omega forum, still in WUS did that, mate.. look at my far left signature, it is appear Semaster Club..


----------



## guoweiok

RYAN ALDEN said:


> guys, how if we make some card, just for fun, to recognize we are Tissot PRC 200-lover. i run to some other forums, they did it, put their card to thier signature and looks cool. any opinion?


Good idea!!


----------



## nekromaniak

this is the only non-casio/G watch i have..in black dial


----------



## shadownynja

No pictures of it yet but I have a black face prc200 with ss band. I was on a cruise and randomly walking around the duty free jewelry shop. I had NO intentions of buying anything at all. I saw the prc200 and knew I was dropping 400 right there that second lol.


----------



## shah

Well, I have a blue faced Tissot PRC200 Chrono (haven't seen that one before) on a black double ridged Hirsch Professional!

Since it is a blue face black strap combo I am not sure if it really goes well - what do you guys think?


----------



## giorgos mg

hello!
i also have the tissot prc chrono and i love it!
i saw it here with the hirsch golfer and it looks amazing!!!
that dimension is it?
19/18mm?
cause i only find it in 20/18?
does it fit?
can you sugest me an online store from europe to buy it?
i live in greece!
regards
giorgos:-!


----------



## ed-orange

giorgos mg said:


> hello!
> i also have the tissot prc chrono and i love it!
> i saw it here with the hirsch golfer and it looks amazing!!!
> that dimension is it?
> 19/18mm?
> cause i only find it in 20/18?
> does it fit?
> can you sugest me an online store from europe to buy it?
> i live in greece!
> regards
> giorgos:-!


Yeah you can order the 20mm One, it fits perfectly. I have bought it here: uhrenbandversand.de
I have it also, it needs 5 minutes work and than you have this effect:


----------



## giorgos mg

ed-orange said:


> Yeah you can order the 20mm One, it fits perfectly. I have bought it here: uhrenbandversand.de
> I have it also, it needs 5 minutes work and than you have this effect:


thank you!!!:-!
giorgos


----------



## Dasser

Great thread and some lovely pics! Shah - love the blue dial/leather combo! 

Will post mine soon ;-) Busy at work at the mo 

Btw, regarding the spec of the PRC200 - are you sure is has EOL? I was under the impression that it didn't after reading the specs on the Tissot website before buying. Great if it does!


----------



## guoweiok

Dasser said:


> Great thread and some lovely pics! Shah - love the blue dial/leather combo!
> 
> Will post mine soon ;-) Busy at work at the mo
> 
> Btw, regarding the spec of the PRC200 - are you sure is has EOL? I was under the impression that it didn't after reading the specs on the Tissot website before buying. Great if it does!


I got this specs from other website, I haven't got chance to check this myself though..


----------



## Dasser

Crashaholic - you are a genius with a camera


----------



## children

Count me in the PRC200 club :-!


----------



## R/T Hemi

Way to be different! I really like it. Gives it a sophisticated but still sporty look.


----------



## R/T Hemi

ntrsfrml said:


> Tissot PRC200 ~ 1 months old, Purchased with SS Strap.
> 
> Switched to Hirsch "Riva" Leather strap today.


This might have to be my next strap. Great Choice!!!


----------



## guoweiok

Woo.. we have 30 members now!!!!


----------



## Ryan Alden

children said:


> Count me in the PRC200 club :-!


welcome mate!


----------



## Stilian

Here's one pic of my PRC200 taken today  ... 
(more can be found here, I don't want to dublicate them in another thread)

This watch looks good on almost anything ... from formal wear to casual everyday clothes like jeans and sweater or t-shirt. I love it :-! .


----------



## R/T Hemi

Stilian said:


> Here's one pic of my PRC200 taken today  ...
> (more can be found here, I don't want to dublicate them in another thread)
> 
> This watch looks good on almost anything ... from formal wear to casual everyday clothes like jeans and sweater or t-shirt. I love it :-! .


Wow! Great shot! First pic that makes me want the SS bracelet.


----------



## R/T Hemi




----------



## Stilian

R/T Hemi said:


> Wow! Great shot! First pic that makes me want the SS bracelet.


Thank you  The SS bracelet is very good. It reminds me of Breitling's bracelets. Far better than the one used in my other Tissot - PR50 ...


----------



## tsuda

Here's my new PRC200. Very comfortable around my slim wrist.


----------



## wzrd008

Stilian said:


> Thank you  The SS bracelet is very good. It reminds me of Breitling's bracelets. Far better than the one used in my other Tissot - PR50 ...


That is a great photo. :-! I thought I had decided to get a Certina, now i'm not sure again. Man I wish I could get both!!


----------



## wzrd008

tsuda said:


> Here's my new PRC200. Very comfortable around my slim wrist.


NICE!! |> Can you post more pics?


----------



## Ryan Alden

Stilian said:


> Here's one pic of my PRC200 taken today  ...
> (more can be found here, I don't want to dublicate them in another thread)
> 
> This watch looks good on almost anything ... from formal wear to casual everyday clothes like jeans and sweater or t-shirt. I love it :-! .


nice picture mate!! :-!


----------



## shah

I think this thread should now be a sticky!


----------



## guoweiok

tsuda said:


> Here's my new PRC200. Very comfortable around my slim wrist.


great pix, another white dial!!!


----------



## guoweiok

shah said:


> I think this thread should now be a sticky!


I am hoping the same!!


----------



## Heky

Hi! Here you can see some of my photos of Tissot PRC 200 with Hirsch Golfer strap. Thanks all for inspiration!


----------



## R/T Hemi

Heky said:


> Hi! Here you can see some of my photos of Tissot PRC 200 with Hirsch Golfer strap. Thanks all for inspiration!


Excellent shots my friend! I hope you enjoy this combination as much as i do. :-!


----------



## watcher_sg

Heky said:


> Hi! Here you can see some of my photos of Tissot PRC 200 with Hirsch Golfer strap. Thanks all for inspiration!


Absolutely adore the first pic. Classy and everything you imagine it to be


----------



## Heky

Thanks a lot...I'm glad you enjoy it! The watch with Golfer strap is a great combination! This strap is much more comfortable than the original one - I can recommend it to everybody :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

This model has got the most amazing dial. Really, one of the most beautiful dials I ever saw. Comes close to a IWC Portuguese.

Just a shame it's on Quartz, I'm not willing to pay somewhere around 300 bucks for a watch with a battery. :-(


----------



## R/T Hemi

Lester Burnham said:


> This model has got the most amazing dial. Really, one of the most beautiful dials I ever saw. Comes close to a IWC Portuguese.
> 
> Just a shame it's on Quartz, I'm not willing to pay somewhere around 300 bucks for a watch with a battery. :-(


So you think it has the most amazing dial but you won't pay that much for it? Maybe you can find a used one for a really good price? I kind of felt the same way but these pics in this thread really pushed me over the edge and i had to have it.

I do understand the whole love of mechanical watches but this really is a nice watch even though it is a quartz. I think some people take the whole mechanical vs quartz thing too far. I mean, on these watches that are thousands of dollars, how much do you think the movement costs? Enough to pay the premium price for? Just my opinion. No offense meant.


----------



## Blubaru

hey what size strap is everyone putting on their PRC200s? i know the stock strap is 19mm, but will an 18 or 20mm fit and look fine? i only ask because the selection for 19mm straps is limited


----------



## R/T Hemi

I think most people are going with the 20. Fits no problem.


----------



## Lester Burnham

R/T Hemi said:


> So you think it has the most amazing dial but you won't pay that much for it? Maybe you can find a used one for a really good price? I kind of felt the same way but these pics in this thread really pushed me over the edge and i had to have it.
> 
> I do understand the whole love of mechanical watches but this really is a nice watch even though it is a quartz. I think some people take the whole mechanical vs quartz thing too far. I mean, on these watches that are thousands of dollars, how much do you think the movement costs? Enough to pay the premium price for? Just my opinion. No offense meant.


Yeah, I guess you're right, but how am I going to explain this to all my quartz-wearing friends who I'm always telling I'll never ever buy a Quartz watch :-d

Well, guess I'll just keep an eye on the bay ;-)


----------



## Amolai

Sold my white dialed PRC200 to Justsellbrgs a few months ago and I had the chance to purchase it back from him so I jumped on it. I really missed it and regretted selling it. I'm glad I got the same one back!! Will post some new pics soon!!


----------



## Enoran

Anybody tried the PRC 200 with an original Tissot rubber strap with push button clasp buckle like the one on the T-Race or is it possible in the first place ??


----------



## watchingcasual

hi all!

I'm new here. I recently treated myself to a new watch and chose the black dial PRC200 Chrono. I should thank everyone in this thread because it was after many hours of looking at the pictures of all your PRC's that made me choose this watch. 
I got in on the black leather band and changed that for a Hirsch Carbon strap. I've gotta say, this watch is incredible. I was expecting it to be good, but it's so nice, I can't stop looking at my wrist! The hirsch carbon is excellent as well, with a real quality feel to it (although funnily enough the guy at the key cutters who changed the strap for me told me that the original leather strap was 'much better quality', and that I should hold onto it.)
Anyways, here's a couple of pics for you all:


----------



## guoweiok

watchingcasual said:


> hi all!
> 
> I'm new here. I recently treated myself to a new watch and chose the black dial PRC200 Chrono. I should thank everyone in this thread because it was after many hours of looking at the pictures of all your PRC's that made me choose this watch.
> I got in on the black leather band and changed that for a Hirsch Carbon strap. I've gotta say, this watch is incredible. I was expecting it to be good, but it's so nice, I can't stop looking at my wrist! The hirsch carbon is excellent as well, with a real quality feel to it (although funnily enough the guy at the key cutters who changed the strap for me told me that the original leather strap was 'much better quality', and that I should hold onto it.)
> Anyways, here's a couple of pics for you all:


Glad that you love your new toy. Very nice combo indeed..


----------



## R/T Hemi

Congrats, and welcome to WUS! Combo looks great.


----------



## watcher_sg

and so.. it is finally here!!! :-d


----------



## R/T Hemi

Lots of nice PRC200's with aftermarket straps! Anyone have a bracelet they want to get rid of?


----------



## Stilian

I'm obsessed  ... here's a photo from today.

*Bigger image* _(1024x768)_









bonus photo


----------



## guoweiok

match it with one strap from a cheap Timberland watch(yes, they have watches)...
Like it!


----------



## fluppyboy

I have to take better photos than these (originally took these to test some new photo equipment, not to show off the watch), but here is my PRC 200 chrono, white face with silver bracelet:



















Here you go, I managed a wrist shot last night (pretty average, but it will have to do for now ).


----------



## fluppyboy

duplicate post


----------



## Mattthefish

I really love the look of this watch (great size/colors/dial set up) but when it came down to pulling the trigger I couldn't do it. Now, if it had more than a 30 min chrono counter then I'd DEFINATELY be down for one. 
Beautiful watches guys,
Matt


----------



## SynMike




----------



## eg6turbo

Hello All...Im new to the forum and just picked up a PRC200 Black with SS band thanks to all the wonderful pics and great reviews on this very forum...and i couldnt be happier with my purchase! :-!

^^^ im liking the white face with SS band but never knew it existed with the SS...very nice!


----------



## WatchMe33

Love my Black PRC200:


----------



## SynMike

wrist shot:


----------



## Asteroid

I've got a black face prc200 chrono on s/s, had it for a couple of years. I'd post a pic but I think we all know what they look like by now! 

I've been meaning to get a nice leather strap for it, this thread has lots of good suggestions.


----------



## Seamaster007

Woo!!!! PRC200 Here!!! I am changing the strap to a non-Tissot Strap that compliments the watch nicely.


----------



## Seamaster007

Soon to be on this Strap:


----------



## a158w

*bonjour à tous* 

*already post those little pics on "Any pictures of nice Tissot's here???**" topic , hope it doesn't mater i repost them here..but as this topic is dedicaded to the prc 200...

a basic black model on ss bracelet ....i'm in love with this watch :-!

* 








salut à tous ;-)


----------



## Stilian

Some new photos from today  ... playing with 5x magnifier and Canon point-shot camera.

What a beautiful case it has ...


----------



## chicolabronse

Just got mines today , man it's stunning!! Been drooling over it for a while


----------



## JOL

Agusta02 said:


>


Hi, which strap is that and do you have additional photos? MY PRC200 is on its way and I am looking for a strap that is similar to this - black with yellow stitching.


----------



## aed

I haven't posted here for a while so time for a shameless bump.:rodekaart























































:-!:-!:-!


----------



## norwatch

Ive had mine for about 6 months (silver dial). Its THE perfect quartz chronograph.


----------



## crakkajakka15

anyone know where i can pick on of these up cheap on the internet? I have a citizen calibre 9000 that i want to replace with this bad boy.


----------



## WatchMe33

Great pics, Guys!! :-!


----------



## Caneda

Hi guys!

Are you still accepting members? Here is mine, among other fellows:










With original stripes. I bought in France, after almost buying an Oris. Some people would say that Oris is another level brand, but this tissot has killer look!


----------



## Phosgener

micuthegreat said:


> Here's my prc200 with a double ridge dark brown leather band. Went for something different yet timeless.
> 
> More pics here; http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/micuthegreat/


Damn...that is a very nice leather band, if the black color would be nicer. How much is cost for this band?


----------



## Phosgener

Hi all,
I'm new here. I glad that i didn't make a wrong choice while buying a watch as my wedding gift a year ago. Perfect watch!
So here is my PRC200. :-!


----------



## guoweiok

Caneda said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Are you still accepting members? Here is mine, among other fellows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With original stripes. I bought in France, after almost buying an Oris. Some people would say that Oris is another level brand, but this tissot has killer look!


You are welcome!! name added!


----------



## norwatch

Asteroid said:


> I've been meaning to get a nice leather strap for it, this thread has lots of good suggestions.


You should! I got a black leather strap (w/ white stitching) from eBay for my white dial prc200 chrono. It looks really good, but i wish the lugs were 20mm. I was lucky enough to find a nice leather strap in the 19mm version, but i think its a tad narrow even on my skinny wrist.

On most occations i wear it on the SS bracelet.


----------



## Stilian

I bought a leather strap from my local Hirsch AD, so here are some thoughts about SS bracelet vs leather strap (Hirsch Duke Black 20mm) combo.

First some shots  :




























It looks very good on leather. Far more elegant than SS. Here are some wrist shots :























































And here are two shots with the metal bracelet for size reference:



















As we see from the pictures the watch wears bigger with leather strap and I must confess that I like more the SS bracelet look, at least on my wrist. But for the winter the leather will be more comfortable than the cold steel. Hope you enjoy the pictures. Cheers guys.


----------



## Phosgener

Another side of view


----------



## watcher_sg

Hey guys, love all the pics here 

Anyway, I'm a little frustrated by my PRC200. It's lovely and perfect BUT after using it for a few months, I start to notice that the face of the watch, the sapphire crystal has got numerous small little dots. No matter how i try to wipe it off with a good piece of cloth, its still there. Isn't sapphire crystals suppose to be very hardy?


----------



## Seaberttheseal

Just got mine! May be the best watch I've seen - really!


----------



## 6speed




----------



## tissot_pt

Hello all...

New TISSOT PRC 200 here...



















Cheers


----------



## imcabby

Hi There!! I just got my PRC 200 AND a T-Touch!!

This is my first post.. no pics yet.. but i have to say.. i Love my Tissot's! I even got my wife one last week...

watches are now a sickness for me! lol:thanks

Cabby


----------



## w.o.e.is.me.

Gentlemen,

Much to my wife's chagrin, I have joined the cult of proud PRC 200 owners!

-w.o.


----------



## hovvy

just a quick question and i hope it doesnt sound dumb, i have a prc 200 what is the cloth that comes in the box for?

It is too rough to be a cleaning cloth, any ideas?


----------



## Canucker

hovvy said:


> just a quick question and i hope it doesnt sound dumb, i have a prc 200 what is the cloth that comes in the box for?
> 
> It is too rough to be a cleaning cloth, any ideas?


I'm so glad you asked this question! I just received my auto chrono today and didn't even see this little piece in the box until I got it home.

Looking forward to an answer...

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## chicolabronse

lovin my prc 200 with black leather strap, can anybody tell me where i can buy the stainless steel strap for it just to mix it up a bit. :thanks


----------



## Boone

Really like this thread, but I must stay away or I'll pull the trigger. PRC200 is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Practicing

Hey everyone!

I just joined up because of this thread. I bought a white face/brown leather band PRC200 Chrono back in January 2008 and I'm thinking about replacing it. Any interesting aftermarket brown leather bands that people have put with their white face?

Thanks and glad there is such an enthusiasm for this watch. I love it.


----------



## cesarvalle12

Canucker said:


> I'm so glad you asked this question! I just received my auto chrono today and didn't even see this little piece in the box until I got it home.
> 
> Looking forward to an answer...
> 
> Cheers,
> Bryan


hi im not sure but my prs 516 comes with that same black cloth

is a pouch to put the watch

sorry for my english:-d


----------



## sagara0510

sign me up!

just got mine today!


----------



## ProfessionalGun

I just received mine on Friday! Looking through these posts, I'm surprised how apparently unpopular the blue dial is. Allow me to represent.


----------



## 6speed

ProfessionalGun said:


> I just received mine on Friday! Looking through these posts, I'm surprised how apparently unpopular the blue dial is. Allow me to represent.


your picture doesn't work

you're using picasa and probably right clicking and getting the URL from the property, this wont work with picasa, you'll have to Link to this photo, select image only, and original size, then use the URL they give you

but to get back on subject, i almost got the blue dial version, it looks very good!


----------



## ProfessionalGun

6speed said:


> your picture doesn't work
> 
> you're using picasa and probably right clicking and getting the URL from the property, this wont work with picasa, you'll have to Link to this photo, select image only, and original size, then use the URL they give you
> 
> but to get back on subject, i almost got the blue dial version, it looks very good!


Agh! Thanks for the heads-up, 6speed! Let's see if this works. . . .










. . . Wish I would have cleaned the fingerprints off the bracelet!


----------



## ProfessionalGun

6speed said:


>


Oh man - I'm loving the leather band with the white face. Great combo!


----------



## Improbable Joe

Here's my contribution... I don't think I've seen this one on the thread yet. :-!


----------



## ProfessionalGun

Hey Joe - your image isn't showing up. You might be having the same problem I just did. If you're using Picasa, 6Speed just laid out instructions on getting a working image link 3 or 4 posts up. Hope it helps!



Improbable Joe said:


> Here's my contribution... I don't think I've seen this one on the thread yet. :-!


----------



## Improbable Joe

ProfessionalGun said:


> Hey Joe - your image isn't showing up. You might be having the same problem I just did. If you're using Picasa, 6Speed just laid out instructions on getting a working image link 3 or 4 posts up. Hope it helps!


That's weird, because it is showing up on my computer just fine!


----------



## Improbable Joe

... and now it isn't?

Try this?


----------



## 6speed

Improbable Joe said:


> That's weird, because it is showing up on my computer just fine!


it's showing up for you because your browser cached it

log into your picasa account, click on "Link to this photo"
select Image only, Original size, then use the URL provided by picasa


----------



## Improbable Joe

Is this working?


----------



## TimeSeeker

yes. different and nice looking PRC


----------



## micuthegreat

R/T Hemi said:


> Way to be different! I really like it. Gives it a sophisticated but still sporty look.


Thank you! Sorry for the late reply, its been six months since i've been on this forum.
The band is a $40 band from a local watch shop, Generic brand I believe.
The quality is great 6 months of daily use and it has held up great. Looks just as good on those pics i've posted.


----------



## ProfessionalGun

Heky said:


> Hi! Here you can see some of my photos of Tissot PRC 200 with Hirsch Golfer strap. Thanks all for inspiration!


Absolutely beautiful shots. . . . So far, this combination is my favorite! I'm starting to regret buying the blue face. :-s


----------



## jefrileang

40mm is quite big but i was surprised to see how well it fits my small wrist.

Sign me UP...THanks


----------



## WillMK5

Can anyone tell me where the best place to buy a PRC200 is? I want both price, reliability, and service. 
Thanks!


----------



## Stern

Do you guys have any pictures with a black metal strap or gunmetal strap?


----------



## Grooveuniverse

Im pulling the trigger..some of these SS braclet pictures have sold me. Question now is, how do I adjust the metal braclet to fit my wrists? Will I have to take it into a shop, or is it something I can do on my own? My other watches, my AD adjusted for me prior.

Also, one thing that I was hesitating about was the thickness of the watch. It seems very thick. Im a small guy with small wrists..and that is also a reason I was hesitating for quite some time.


----------



## LUW

If you have one of those bracelet tools you can do it on your own. Even the el cheepo blue one can do it, you just have to be careful not to scratch the metal.


----------



## isap63

WillMK5 said:


> Can anyone tell me where the best place to buy a PRC200 is? I want both price, reliability, and service.
> Thanks!


You can buy the watch in Macy's, Bloomingdale or any descent watch store in the Mall. As far as the service and reliability, the AD will send the watch back to Tissot which takes 4-6 weeks, does't matter where you purchased the watch from.
Price..$375 to $475


----------



## dwaze

Just ordered a PRC 200 black/black can't wait to get it


----------



## dwaze

Got it today


----------



## kvn

Newbie checking in! I just got mine in today an love it! I'm glad to have found this forum and man this is getting addiciting. I have to PAM homages coming in this week and plan on buying 2 sub homages soon too. Quick question about the straps on the PRC, how do i get it to stop squeaking?


----------



## eunoi

Hey, you guys seem having fun here. Let me join with this black/steel one which i purchased today.
I had no intention of buying it when I was leaving my house, but as soon as I found it, it was all like 'to no-no-know it is to lo-lo-love it' flash.
After having one deep smoke outside the shop, I decided to pay my death-or-glory 560,000 won (you know what I mean) for this watch.

Anyway I like it. I like the clear view, black and yellow and white is my beloved Hanshin Tigers color, I like its chunky-ness, I like its sound of heartbeat. And I like the fact many people like it.:-!


----------



## bleuachdu

Count me in. I took off the bracelet and put it on a genuine shark strap. Can't take it off now...

If anyone wants the bracelet and extra links, let me know, I will post them up for sale soon.


----------



## zhengyu

Here is mine


----------



## k33k0z

mine...diffrent from yours..prc200 auto chrono


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## Improbable Joe

k33k0z said:


> mine...diffrent from yours..prc200 auto chrono
> 
> View attachment 233551


Hell yeah, bro. Auto all the way!


----------



## k33k0z

haha..you know about the release of this model...(month and year)??


----------



## tfarm

micuthegreat said:


> Here's my prc200 with a double ridge dark brown leather band. Went for something different yet timeless.
> 
> More pics here; http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/micuthegreat/


 That is beautiful. Do you mind sharing where you purchase a strap that nice? I have the same PRC 200 with the black deployment strap and mine is in need of replacement.


----------



## tfarm

Blaise said:


> I was also thinking about a thread like this, you beat me quoweiok, nice call!!
> 
> Here's mine on SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and The Golfer


I really like that black strap you have there. Do you mind sharing where you got it from? Is it a Tissot strap? I need to replace my black leather strap that came on my PRC 200...


----------



## ihotrens

Greeting of the day & night to you all. I'm new here with my PRC 200 Tissot which I had researched on WUS prior to procurement of it. Thanks for the great reviews and information which helped me make the decision to purchase this watch as opposed to a less expensive Seiko which did not have all the features of the PRC 200. 

I had Seiko dive watches before and I had not even heard of Tissot till I saw a picture of a PRC 200 online and saw that it had everything I wanted, sapphire crystal, quartz movement, second and minute hands on across the index, etc. I use the stop watch function regularly. I'm delighted with this watch. I set the time with the Colorado time clock and have not lost a second now for a few weeks on my PRC 200. The night illumination is pretty good on my Tissot and it is actually easy to tell time in the dark.

Please pardon my mistakes with respect to using this forum. I am not sure if I attached the pictures correctly or continued the thread right. I started looking for another watch since I planned to take my 5.5 year old Seiko in for cleaning and a check up and that could take a few weeks. It keeps excellent time too and has not had any problems. 

Thanks again for your shared knowledge and skills with respect to horology and the Tissot PRC 200.


----------



## aw198

Another new member here. Bought this one from forum member gentlemanofleisure, so thanks to him for a smooth transaction.

I didn't like the stock leather strap that it came with too much, so currently have it on this hadley roma carbon strap:


----------



## fromak

Looks nice!

Here's mine. I'm looking to switch out to a leather strap sometime--where can I find a decent one from? Where do most people make their accessory purchases online?

My PRC200 is a little beat up since I wear it everyday but here it is:


----------



## topa

Here's mine. I love the timeless styling of the PRC-200.


----------



## powerband

SynMike said:


>


I love that the white dial model gives just enough and subtle red features to make it look like a classic stop-watch. Because of this, I have one on the way and should be on my wrist Christmas eve. :-!


----------



## powerband

powerband said:


> I love that the white dial model gives just enough and subtle red features to make it look like a classic stop-watch. Because of this, I have one on the way and should be on my wrist Christmas eve. :-!


Well, it's Christmas Eve and the last drop-off site for the FedEx man was my stop.

I've been wearing it for the past couple of hours, making deviled eggs and mashed butternut squash for Christmas dinner, while drinking Prosecco and listening to the Family Force 5 Christmas CD.

The white (really "silver") dial is absolutely gorgeous, before and after several glasses of Prosecco. I can't believe the price for such a piece!

I'll be looking for a band replacement soon, only because I want a light tan strap to go with the watch. Thanks for a great thread! :thanks


----------



## airjaded

So i ordered a blue PRC today and then found this thread..i quickly cancelled my order and got the black faced one..whew.:thanks


----------



## HELLAcalvin




----------



## sidrox25

Here's what I just got delivered on Wednesday.


----------



## AK FiveO

I'm in! Got my PRC200 today ...love it! I went with the Black face and SS braclet (obviously). I also ordered 2 leather straps. Couldn't decide between the "Golfer", or the "Carbon w/Yellow Stitching" ...so I bought them both! I have not seen the Carbon w/Yellow stitching on any of the PRC200's here, so I figured it would be cool to do something different. I think the yellow stitching will "pop" with the yellow chono hands. So, along with the ss braclet that came with the watch, it should be my most versitile watch.


----------



## 1911JB

AK FiveO said:


> I'm in! Got my PRC200 today ...love it! I went with the Black face and SS braclet (obviously). I also ordered 2 leather straps. Couldn't decide between the "Golfer", or the "Carbon w/Yellow Stitching" ...so I bought them both! I have not seen the Carbon w/Yellow stitching on any of the PRC200's here, so I figured it would be cool to do something different. I think the yellow stitching will "pop" with the yellow chono hands. So, along with the ss braclet that came with the watch, it should be my most versitile watch.
> 
> View attachment 255295


Where did you purchase the black strap with ywellow stitching? Thanks!


----------



## AK FiveO

Right here ... www.watchbandcenter.com

:-!


----------



## Poiesis

Hi,

Here's mine:

Buffalo strap is from Don (http://rlx.homestead.com/DON.html), very nice guy, deployant comes from http://www.watch-band-center.com.

This is the winter strap, in summer wearing the Tissot SS.

Happy with my PRC200


----------



## markwil

*Here's mine*

I just got it today, very impressive watch, the black face and yellow hand combination reminds me of the Omega Dynamic!
The only problem I have is that the bracelet is about 1/2 link too big, I wish there were more holes on the clasp for incremental adjustments, but the bracelet quality is very very high never the less.


----------



## CanisMajor

Here's a Blue with Stainless Steel Bracelet


















Canis


----------



## AK FiveO

Here is mine with the new synthetic "Carbon Weave" strap ...


----------



## Spoonsey

First post for me!

I am the proud owner of a PRC200 chrono with black face/black leather strap. I have gone through two black leather straps and now I have a dark brown, double ridge strap on it (it's a ZRC Veau Nautic 20mm) similar to the earlier pics by micuthegreat. I'm not a fan of the SS strap version, imo it's leather strap all the way with the black face!

I'm deliberating whether to buy a black Hirsch Golfer having seen some of the impressive pics in these forums but the main issue for me is matching my watch strap colour with my shoe and belt colour and more often than not I'm wearing brown shoes and brown belt. Occasionally I'm in black accessories and I hate wearing a brown watch strap with black shoes/belt. I suppose I could change the strap over from black to brown as necessary but it's not always convenient to do that!

I'm actually considering going for another Swiss watch with black face & black strap - perhaps the Wenger Aerograph Vintage? Anyone got any comments on those?

A question - what are the best settings to use for taking watch pics using a basic Canon Ixus camera? I've been trying a few things but just can't seem to get rid of glare and flash reflection. I want to post some pics of my PRC200!!!


----------



## 1911JB

Well, After watching many ebay auctions, seeking advice from people here, inquiring about various watches for sale on the private sales forums, visiting 2 authorized dealers and talking to a serious watch fiend buddy, I kept coming back to this one.
So, I put a feeler out there and another member here sold me his prc 200 with a great 2nd strap with yellow stitching.

So, I am very happy with my purchase....just want the one with the white dial now!

Well this post would be useless without pictures so......
Overall view:










closer shot of the face:










edit: removed picture


----------



## AK FiveO

Nice "gear" 1911JB! :-!


----------



## 6speed

1911JB said:


> Well, After watching many ebay auctions, seeking advice from people here, inquiring about various watches for sale on the private sales forums, visiting 2 authorized dealers and talking to a serious watch fiend buddy, I kept coming back to this one.
> So, I put a feeler out there and another member here sold me his prc 200 with a great 2nd strap with yellow stitching.
> 
> So, I am very happy with my purchase....just want the one with the white dial now!
> 
> Well this post would be useless without pictures so......
> Overall view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closer shot of the face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With another daily tool


better be careful, the moderators on here are kinda anti-guns, last time i posted a pic of my watch along side my cz, the pic got removed <|


----------



## 1911JB

6speed said:


> better be careful, the moderators on here are kinda anti-guns, last time i posted a pic of my watch along side my cz, the pic got removed <|


Oh really? Thanks for the heads up. Just edited my original post to remove that picture. You may want to edit yours to do the same. I checked the rules and it says no pictures of any weapons. Not sure why that is, its just a tool for me (Im in law enforcement after all). But rules are rules, so I will follow them.


----------



## lipe

hello
is there any original rubber or silicone strap from tissot that fits the prc200?
thanks


----------



## kleveryar

Hi!

There is my PRC200 and Hirsch Pure watch band!

See my pics in attachments... :-!

P.S. It's from eBay and really authentic!


----------



## soulzero

kleveryar said:


> Hi!
> 
> There is my PRC200 and Hirsch Pure watch band!
> 
> See my pics in attachments... :-!
> 
> P.S. It's from eBay and really authentic!


Very nice watch mate, i will be doing the same with the Pure band.
Gives it such an elegant and modern look.

Also, keep this thread alive.


----------



## phengliekai

kleveryar said:


> Hi!
> 
> There is my PRC200 and Hirsch Pure watch band!
> 
> See my pics in attachments... :-!
> 
> P.S. It's from eBay and really authentic!


Fake. Look at the 0 sides on the chronograph, they are oblong and not slim shaped.

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## ddragovi

heres my new PRC200 with a hirsch pure...

pls excuse the picture quality... cell phone










bought from amazon (savvy watch is the company that sell them)

also picked up a stingray strap for it


----------



## Lando3000

Got the PRC200 a couple weeks ago. Pretty common Tissot but I love it! Will be getting the Hirsch Golfer strap when I find a good place to get it from.


----------



## CanuckBassist




----------



## mario100

CanuckBassist said:


>


That looks gorgeous, the white face with carbon band...very nice. I think im starting to make up my mind now and will get the white face with the bracelet + an extra brown leather strap and an extra carbon strap. :-!


----------



## Lando3000

CanuckBassist said:


>


You mind telling me where you bought the Hirsch Carbon strap? I'm looking to get the Golfer, thanks.


----------



## ddragovi

http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/golfer.html


----------



## ddragovi

here it is on the stingray strap...


----------



## CanuckBassist

Lando3000 said:


> You mind telling me where you bought the Hirsch Carbon strap? I'm looking to get the Golfer, thanks.


I got a few straps from strappedfortime.com


----------



## Lando3000

ddragovi said:


> http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/golfer.html





CanuckBassist said:


> I got a few straps from strappedfortime.com


Thanks for the info!


----------



## NCsmky

Here's my auto version.


----------



## tassos_th

Hi all!
Count and me with a black prc!And i am very happy for my watch!

I would like to ask you few things!
I would like to buy a rubber strap for the summer and i am interested in Hirsrch carbon strap(3rd page) and in the Golfer(1st page) and to help me about the diameter.Is it 20mm? And which item i need to have for changing straps? (If its possible suggest me a store to buy all of that and to send them ih Greece)

Thank you!


----------



## sidrox25

Count me in too...I love this watch. I would love to see some blue face prc's on leather straps...


----------



## coneheadthebarbarian

Found this thread useful when choosing my PRC200, to say thanks here are some pics























































Sorry for big formatting but this is my first post


----------



## Ursus

Sorry for not posting a pic, and not joining the club yet: But I can't make up my mind, lol. I'm really liking this watch, but can't friggin decide on black vs white!! 

Also, could someone please let us know if it is EASY to change the strap yourself? I never thought of doing that, buying SS so I'd be able to switch to leather. I would normaly buy leather as I find it nice looking, but wouldn't pass up on the opportunity to basicaly own 'two' watches in one... But, it should be quite easy for me to be able to handle it myself to be honest


----------



## coneheadthebarbarian

Ursus said:


> Sorry for not posting a pic, and not joining the club yet: But I can't make up my mind, lol. I'm really liking this watch, but can't friggin decide on black vs white!!
> 
> Also, could someone please let us know if it is EASY to change the strap yourself? I never thought of doing that, buying SS so I'd be able to switch to leather. I would normaly buy leather as I find it nice looking, but wouldn't pass up on the opportunity to basicaly own 'two' watches in one... But, it should be quite easy for me to be able to handle it myself to be honest


Go with the black face, A friend of mine owns the white faced prc, every time I see it it makes me glad I got the black one. The black and yellow give it an aviator/speedo look that i really like.

I went for the leather strap to save a bit of weight/money, If i had got the SS I would have switched it for leather immediately and probably never gone back.


----------



## daboosh

Just received my new PRC200 from Timeparadise on eBay. A little over $200 shipped which I was totally okay with. ;-) Just spent the better part of an hour going over WUS posts related to verifying the authenticity of PRC200's purchased on eBay and I am happy to say that the watch is legit and the stellar reputation of Timeparadise here on WUS remains intact. |>

Step 2 was to remove the leather band and install a black weave nato strap I purchased from gnomonwatches.com










Loving this watch! |>


----------



## ANC

here's my baby taking a dip with my other babies


----------



## dex

Congrats on the watch and loving the nato choice/combo. Any chance you can post up some wrist shots?

Thanks



daboosh said:


> Just received my new PRC200 from Timeparadise on eBay. A little over $200 shipped which I was totally okay with. ;-) Just spent the better part of an hour going over WUS posts related to verifying the authenticity of PRC200's purchased on eBay and I am happy to say that the watch is legit and the stellar reputation of Timeparadise here on WUS remains intact. |>
> 
> Step 2 was to remove the leather band and install a black weave nato strap I purchased from gnomonwatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this watch! |>


----------



## daboosh

Here you go dex:


----------



## dex

Thanks for the wrist shot. Looks good



daboosh said:


> Here you go dex:


----------



## watching the clock

guoweiok said:


> *#Post Edited with full specs#*
> I have searched, since no one has started this post, let me kick this ball off.
> It is no secret that PRC200 Chrono is one of the favorite Tissot here, if not the only one. Just take a look at the first page of this Tissot forum, how many PRC200 posts can you see? I believe you need another hand if you count it using your fingers..
> 
> So, PRC200 Chrono owners, black dial or white, LS or SS, come in and sign your name. Show off your PRC200 Chrono and let us share your passion and affection of it!
> Got some beautiful after market leather straps on it? Even better!! So that other folks can get some inspiration.
> Here i go first.
> 
> ID: guoweiok
> DOP(Date of Purchase): 2008.12
> Straps to go with: Original black leather strap, in searching for a new dark brown leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specs:*
> 
> 
> *Precision swiss quartz movement *
> * ETA-G10.211 *
> * 30-minutes and 1/10 of a second counters *
> * Central 60-seconds chronograph hand *
> * ADD and SPLIT functions *
> * 4 jewels *
> * battery type 394 *
> * EOL(End of Life Indicator-second hands jumps every 5 seconds, indicating that its time to change the battery) *
> * 316L Stainless steel case *
> * 316L Dark-Brown or Black leather band with deployant buckle or Stainless Steel Chain*
> * Screw-down crown and case-back *
> * 200m water-resistant(660ft) *
> * Analog *
> * Silver-dial or Black-dial or Blue-dial*
> * Date window at 4 o'clock *
> * Second hand *
> * width not including crown: 39.8mm *
> * Length:38.6mm *
> * lugs: 19mm *
> * weight:76g *
> 
> *##PRC200 Chrono Club Member List##*
> 
> 
> guoweiok
> RYAN ALDEN
> Blaise
> Agusta02
> pramod_kumars
> micuthegreat
> aed
> triumph87
> 3Dials
> Trea
> aaronpaul
> ntrsfrml
> Stilian
> justsellbrgs
> mrl0004
> ed-orange
> tomee
> prcguy
> WeylandYutani
> sethro
> mpartridgeferrari
> crashaholic
> nekromaniak
> shadownynja
> cosmin
> shah
> giorgos m
> Dasser
> children
> R/T Hemi
> tsuda
> Luke Johnson
> Heky
> Amolai
> watchingcasual
> watcher_sg
> fluppyboy
> SynMike
> WatchMe33
> Asteroid
> norwatch
> JOL
> chicolabronse
> a158w
> Caneda
> Phosgener
> eaberttheseal
> 6speed
> tissot_pt
> imcabby
> w.o.e.is.me.
> hovvy
> sagara0510
> jefrileang
> Practicing
> ProfessionalGun
> *
> Candidate Member:*
> 
> 
> Improbable Joe(The Automatic Version PRC200)
> 
> Note: Black Dial/White Dial/Blue Dial


please include me on your list, I bought my Tissot prc200 black dial yellow chrono marker recently absolutely love the watch, i tried it on a couple of years ago, and could not really afford it then, but now am the proud owner of my first Tissot timepiece.


----------



## dex

Blk/Yellow Prc200 Chrono on braided nato strap after seeing "daboosh"


----------



## dr bob

Ursus said:


> ...Also, could someone please let us know if it is EASY to change the strap yourself? I never thought of doing that, buying SS so I'd be able to switch to leather. I would normaly buy leather as I find it nice looking, but wouldn't pass up on the opportunity to basicaly own 'two' watches in one... But, it should be quite easy for me to be able to handle it myself to be honest


I'd also like to know this - I'm just waiting for some money to come through before buying myself a PRC 200 (black face, yellow second-hand), going to go for the bracelet because the price difference is only about £30 vs a leather strap, but I may like to swap it onto a NATO or something for a bit of a change from time to time. Is a strap change a DIY job? I've quite a delicate touch when it calls for it and wouldn't mind spending a tenner or so on a tool to do it.

Ta, CH


----------



## daboosh

Definitely a do-it-yourself job. Just a simple springbar tool will have you swapping straps and bracelets in no time.


----------



## Diomedes

Black face, leather strap owner here. I will post up some photos later tonight.


----------



## U1Sam

I'm strongly considering one of these, fantastic looking watch. Really like it on the braided nato strap!


----------



## phila

After trying to convince myself that the standard leather strap is just fine, I can't take it any more. For those of you that have gotten new straps, did you get a 19mm strap? Or did you get an 18 or 20mm strap? I only ask because it seems 19mm is an odd size to find.


----------



## cance

hi,
my prc200 has come just a few days ago... i am your last member


----------



## cadomniel

I got my PRC 200 today from Singapore. I was concerned about the authenticity after reading the threads here but after spending a long time examining it and comparing to the photos in the how to detect a fake Tissot in this fine forum, I don't have any reason to believe it is a fake. The only way to know for 100% sure is to open up the case and I don't want to do that and there is no AD within 1100km of me. So, if this is a fake, it is a highly impressive one but I don't believe that it is a fake.

I am very happy with the watch except the push pins in the bracelet have gotten stuck and broke my push pin tools. I still need to remove one pin to finish resizing the bracelet. I push, and hammerd away but it would hardly move. The other three came out relatively easily.
Does anyone have any idea how to get the stuck pin out so i can finish resizing the bracelet and wear my new watch!!!
Thanks

David


----------



## StreetSpeed

I suppose the watch isn't quite prominent enough for this crowd, but allow me to submit my particularly badass picture.


----------



## various121

I've got a PRC200 chrono, black dial, coming in today and i'm thinking about buying the Hirsch Golfer strap. In your opinions, do you think that combination is wearable with a suit (which I wear everyday)? I already know that I will wear it, I was just interested in your opinions.

And pics will be posted shortly...


----------



## keto9

Got mine for Christmas, my first Swiss watch though I am 47. Didn't know there was a club, missed this thread!


----------



## Webng

I'm comtemplating buying he PRC200 but with the SS bracelet. Will a 20 or 22mm leather strap work with it? I found the original leather strap a little too skinny for my liking. And whereabouts would I find a tool to change around the bands? Thanks.


----------



## daboosh

I'm pretty sure the lug to lug width is 19mm.


----------



## Webng

Proud owner of a new black face leather strap PRC200. Bought from creationwatches.com who were great. Absolutely love the watch.:-!


----------



## tissot_pt

Hello,

Just taken yesterday!


TISSOT PRC 200 by Adelmo Silva, on Flickr

Cheers,


----------



## tissot_pt

coneheadthebarbarian said:


> Found this thread useful when choosing my PRC200, to say thanks here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for big formatting but this is my first post


Hello,

I can't get my TISSOT to get that lume on the markers!!! On the hands is like mine, but the markers!!!

Cheers.


----------



## mike1717

Gents,

Just pulled the trigger on a prc200 chrono from Amazon. It will be my second new watch in a week. Just started seriously checking out watches a month or so ago and I'm already obsessed. Will be sure to post pics when it arrives on Monday. Add me to the prc200 chrono member list!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mike1717

Gents,

Just pulled the trigger on a prc200 chrono from Amazon. It will be my second new watch in a week. Just started seriously checking out watches a month or so ago and I'm already obsessed. Will be sure to post pics when it arrives on Monday. Add me to the prc200 chrono member list!

Also since I don't have any pics of my own yet I thought I'd add my favorite pic of the prc200 that I've seen on WUS so far:









Cheers,
Mike

EDIT: Sorry for the double post. Mods feel free to delete the first one.


----------



## hot rod al

I paid a little bit more than I wanted to for it (should have brought some Vaseline with me :roll since I bought it at Ries Nichols but I'm loving my first Tissot. I have the PRS516 yellow and black band ordered for it as well.


----------



## #08-76

Guys, great thread...some very nice pics here!

Love this watch, I've had it for a few years.


----------



## SeanSully

Just picked this watch up i really like it, the band is actually nicer than i thought it would be too but im getting a couple other bands for it.


----------



## cuetrip

Awesome thread! I'll be ordering a black face chrono with bracelet band, but will be swapping on a leather band immediately. How do you guys think it would look with this band?:
Tissot Watch Straps
(the black racing style band with yellow stitching, second from the bottom)

Also, anyone have any pics of a blue face chrono with brown leather?


----------



## dwaze

My Twins 










I first ordered my PRC200 and when I got it my dad also wanted one so he bought one, after a while he found the case too high and he went back to wearing his vintage Omega's. So now I got 2 PRC200's thinking about putting one on a rubber strap (Hirsch Pure) for "outdoor use".


----------



## visodate

I wonder if possibly the *TISSOT PRC 200* is one of the most popular dsigns in the *Tissot* range, I like all of the different dial colours, mine is Black on stainless steel bracelet my first *Tissot* watch and I am very happy with it. :-d


----------



## maxipad96

I'm down in the Virgin Islands right now and was considering a Carrera Tag or even a Breitling. I think I'll save my cash, buy a Tissot PRC200 and when I get back to the states buy a Porsche with my saved cash! Cheers! And thanks for the thread!


----------



## mo1689

What a beautiful sight/site (pun intended ;-) )! I had no idea there were other people in the world who love their PRC200 as much as I do!

The black PRC was the first watch I ever purchased---and thus began my rapid, but joyful, descent into a love affair with horology. Currently I own three Tissots, two of them being PRC 200s.

Here is a pic of my Black PRC sitting next to it's white counterpart:


----------



## arutlosjr11

So is the membership over??? Just got one in!


----------



## StevenY

Just put on the Bond NATO strap, considering a leather band soon!


----------



## Mr.Badger

Hello everyone, new to the forum and here is the PRC200 I just picked up. Loving the watch so far. Would you guys know where I can pick up the o.e. stainless steel strap ??


----------



## Kenzembo1

Poiesis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Buffalo strap is from Don (DON), very nice guy, deployant comes from WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com.
> 
> This is the winter strap, in summer wearing the Tissot SS.
> 
> Happy with my PRC200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> I really like this strap/deployment combination! Can anyone tell me what size strap and clasp I need? Thank you!


----------



## Genabis74

Mine just arrived today. Got the PRC200 with the blue dial. Pix coming soon!


----------



## Genabis74

Look what came today!


----------



## JwY

^ Looks great. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Mr BG

Ryan Alden said:


>


I very much like that strap! Looks kinda like the original one, but with white seams, nice. I also got the white dial, but strap is getting old.. Anyone got some info on this one?


----------



## Mr BG

My white dial prc200 on a 20mm Hirsch Buffalo dark brown strap 








and on a 19mm Rios Juchten Racing


----------



## gjbass

looks great, a brown strap would also go very nicely with that face.


----------



## gjbass

My Tissot PRC200 with a brown sailcloth pattern band.


----------



## dryicerx

Just placed an order for a silver dial PRC200 yesterday after hunting for many weeks... and reading the this entire thread convinced me  I got the SS just so I can change between that and leather bands depending on my mood. Will post pictures when I get it next week.

One question I had, looks like a lot people are using 20mm straps, even thought the watch is 19mm... so have any of you rocking the 20mm on the 19mm seen any problems due to the slight squeeze at the lugs? I haven't found any 19mm leather straps I'm digging, so thinking of Aristo - 20mm Brown Calf - Crown and Buckle


----------



## gjbass

dryicerx said:


> One question I had, looks like a lot people are using 20mm straps, even thought the watch is 19mm... so have any of you rocking the 20mm on the 19mm seen any problems due to the slight squeeze at the lugs?


the only problem is "loosening" the strap enough to squeeze it in, but like you I didn't find any 19mm straps that I liked so I went with a 20mm after I read about others being able to do it. So far I've put 3 different 20mm leather bands on my PRC-200 and they've all fit well. I will say the thicker the strap, however, the harder it is to squeeze in. strapped for time has high quality straps.


----------



## lostguy

I like the black face one but it would look so much better is they replaced the yellow hands with red.


----------



## topher512

I'm a leather strap guy by default, but after seeing the PRC200 on stainless here, I had to track the bracelet to put on mine. (After hunting, went through one of customer service groups.) Finally got the bracelet today and put it on. Surpassed expectations. What's weird, though, is the lug is longer than the connecting links. Checked Tissot's site. It's right. (Still weird.)


----------



## watching the clock

Very nice, I have the PRC200 with stainless steel bracelet, about the only thing I am not quite happy with is there is not quite fine enough adjustment with the bracelet. Its either a bit loose or tight on the wrist by removing the one more link. But its the only watch in my collection on a bracelet so I will never change it to a leather strap, as the bracelet looks great.

The PRC200 chrono must be one of the most popular models in the TISSOt range judging by the amount of interest and views on the watch on thw watchuseek forum.


----------



## KBK Racing

My PRC200 on a black 19mm Rios Racing strap


----------



## BigNin

So this is my first post.

I've only been into my watches for about 6 months, WSU has already taught me so much.
Anyway, here's my latest and favorite, my PRC 200.

Standard brown band.








And with my new Nato strap.


----------



## BigNin

Mr BG said:


> My white dial prc200 on a 20mm Hirsch Buffalo dark brown strap
> View attachment 500832
> 
> 
> and on a 19mm Rios Juchten Racing
> 
> View attachment 500833


I think I'm going to have to get one of those Rios straps, looks really good.


----------



## djkay

Can I join the club? Here is mine with a Hirsch strap. 


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pharmosh

Damn,this forum is making my drool,i really want a prc200, but im afraid it'll make me look too old haha


----------



## _rene_

My PRC 200 is a strap whore...


----------



## _rene_

By the way, anyone with a Blue PRC200 ever thought about trying a brown leather strap? I made this earlier today, and thought it looked AMAZING.


----------



## RICHD84

Love all the pictures and different straps. I am trying to find a place that offer the Tissot leather strap but am having a hard time. The one place I located wanted to charge $200 for the leather strap. Any suggestions of online retailers or what the going rate is?


----------



## DLXXV

Just made this specially for another thread but it suits fine in this one as well


----------



## _rene_

DLXXV said:


> Just made this specially for another thread but it suits fine in this one as well


I hate to be the bearer of bad news my friend, but you have a replica PRC200 in those photos...the date window should have a frame/taper on all 4 corners---that has a simple square cutout...

And for the rest of the group---here's the next look for my PRC200 using a Hirsch Duke blue alligator strap:


----------



## DesertGoon

_rene_ said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news my friend, but you have a replica PRC200 in those photos...the date window should have a frame/taper on all 4 corners---that has a simple square cutout...


i guess this is how the genuine one looks like. :-!


----------



## _rene_

DesertGoon said:


> i guess this is how the genuine one looks like. :-!


you got it!


----------



## usa

_rene_ said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news my friend, but you have a replica PRC200 in those photos...the date window should have a frame/taper on all 4 corners---that has a simple square cutout...


The one I bought from my Tissot AD 2 weeks ago has the same kind of date window posted by *DLXXV *... anyone has more information ?


----------



## _rene_

usa said:


> The one I bought from my Tissot AD 2 weeks ago has the same kind of date window posted by *DLXXV *... anyone has more information ?


This has not been confirmed by Tissot, but I've noticed this is the case with the white dials. The black and blue dials have a simple cutout, whereas their white counterpart has a frame around the date window on the authentic models.


----------



## usa

_rene_ said:


> This has not been confirmed by Tissot, but I've noticed this is the case with the white dials. The black and blue dials have a simple cutout, whereas their white counterpart has a frame around the date window on the authentic models.


Yes I noticed the same thing on black and blue versions of the PRC200 Chrono. I'll check out with a few different Tissot ADs and will let everyone know.


----------



## Treatz

usa said:


> Yes I noticed the same thing on black and blue versions of the PRC200 Chrono. I'll check out with a few different Tissot ADs and will let everyone know.


Hey everyone, I've been lurking for a while learning and reading and soaking it all in and I wanted to register and share a picture of my PRC200 to see if it helps you guys out at all.
I purchased mine from a local jeweler that is an authorized Tissot Dealer so I'm going to assume that my PRC200 is legit.

the date window also appears to be just a cutout:


----------



## usa

usa said:


> Yes I noticed the same thing on black and blue versions of the PRC200 Chrono. I'll check out with a few different Tissot ADs and will let everyone know.


So I did go to three different Tissot Authorized Dealers to check out. At least the blue and black versions of the PRC200 Chrono feature the simple cutout.


----------



## Tico Raaijman

This thread completely convinced me to buy a prc200. I'm going for the white dial but still doubting between the steel or leather strap...


Tico Raaijman


----------



## usa

Tico Raaijman said:


> This thread completely convinced me to buy a prc200. I'm going for the white dial but still doubting between the steel or leather strap...
> 
> Tico Raaijman


It's easier to buy the stainless steel bracelet now and add the leather strap later on, than buying with leather strap now and later on struggle to find a SS bracelet.

good luck


----------



## Tico Raaijman

usa said:


> It's easier to buy the stainless steel bracelet now and add the leather strap later on, than buying with leather strap now and later on struggle to find a SS bracelet.
> 
> good luck


I suppose that's a good tip. Still I'd like to try both on before deciding.


----------



## Tico Raaijman

Damn why does this thread stall right after I enter it


----------



## _rene_

Tico Raaijman said:


> This thread completely convinced me to buy a prc200. I'm going for the white dial but still doubting between the steel or leather strap...
> 
> Tico Raaijman


Be sure to post pics once you get it in!



usa said:


> It's easier to buy the stainless steel bracelet now and add the leather strap later on, than buying with leather strap now and later on struggle to find a SS bracelet.
> 
> good luck


Excellent advice.


----------



## bwrobes22

Got my PRC200 because of this thread. Looking to get a aftermarket band for it like a few different styles you guys put up, but what size band have you all been purchaseing? I know the PRC200 is a 19mm band, but I know the Golfer only comes in 18mm and 20mm and people are going with the 20mm for that, but what about the other styles? Will a 20mm fit on it, or do I need to get a 19mm band? 

Will post pics after I purchase new band.


----------



## _rene_

bwrobes22 said:


> Got my PRC200 because of this thread. Looking to get a aftermarket band for it like a few different styles you guys put up, but what size band have you all been purchaseing? I know the PRC200 is a 19mm band, but I know the Golfer only comes in 18mm and 20mm and people are going with the 20mm for that, but what about the other styles? Will a 20mm fit on it, or do I need to get a 19mm band?
> 
> Will post pics after I purchase new band.


you can use 20mm straps all day long...


----------



## Roma753BCE

My next purchase will definitely be a Tissot PRC200, but I'm torn between the white dial and the black. I prefer the white but I'm afraid I won't get as much wear out of a brown band. Does anyone have pics of a PRC200 with a white dial and black band? For the record, I think the HIRSCH Golfer band looks awesome on these watches. Thanks in advance!


----------



## _rene_

Roma753BCE said:


> My next purchase will definitely be a Tissot PRC200, but I'm torn between the white dial and the black. I prefer the white but I'm afraid I won't get as much wear out of a brown band. Does anyone have pics of a PRC200 with a white dial and black band? For the record, I think the HIRSCH Golfer band looks awesome on these watches. Thanks in advance!


my white dial on black leather:


----------



## Tico Raaijman

Nice one, I'll definitely go for the white dial with SS band, then buy a leather strap later on.


----------



## watches.ist

My first swiss watch, purchased ~2 years ago (at Bern, Switzerland):


----------



## mobbarley

I'm considering buying this watch. Saw one in person today. Is this closer to 38mm or 40mm? I've seen some sites listed at 38mm, the one I saw in person was smaller than I thought it would be

also wondering if a 22mm strap would fit?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/prc200-chrono-ownership-post-come-showoff-216315-2.html#post2700933

The link that poster provided only shows a 22mm in the buffalo strap


----------



## nsx_23

Definitely my loudest, most attention-grabbing watch lol. Also have a black-grey bond Nato: which combo do you think looks better?


----------



## ss207k

Hello, Was contemplating on buying Seiko SNA67 or Tissot prc200. After seeing this thread, decided on PRC200, then the next question : Strap - Leather/SS. Saw the pics, read some comments and went with SS. Will soon order Hirsch Golfer Straps and Butterfly clasp. Thanks again guys! will post pics soon! Cheers,


----------



## jeremy_m

Hi all, here's a pic of my beautiful new PRC 200 Automatic Chronograph with a grey dial. I absolutely love it... BUT... I have a question, it's gaining time at between 1s and 1.4s per hour. I've read other threads about storing it in various positions (dial up/down, crown up/down). I'll try these, but I'm concerned that I may have a new watch that needs servicing or may be faulty/defective? I've also read in other threads that new automatics take time to settle into regular time-keeping. This is my first automatic, so I'm new to all this. The watch was purchased from a certified Tissot dealer, with a valid warranty of course. Because it is a less-popular grey dial, I wonder if it had been sitting on the shelf for a while. Any thoughts friends?


----------



## Treatz

jeremy_m said:


> Hi all, here's a pic of my beautiful new PRC 200 Automatic Chronograph with a grey dial. I absolutely love it... BUT... I have a question, it's gaining time at between 1s and 1.4s per hour. I've read other threads about storing it in various positions (dial up/down, crown up/down). I'll try these, but I'm concerned that I may have a new watch that needs servicing or may be faulty/defective? I've also read in other threads that new automatics take time to settle into regular time-keeping. This is my first automatic, so I'm new to all this. The watch was purchased from a certified Tissot dealer, with a valid warranty of course. Because it is a less-popular grey dial, I wonder if it had been sitting on the shelf for a while. Any thoughts friends?


Beautiful watch.. I can't help with it gaining time.. just wanted to compliment.

is the PRC200 auto larger then the PRC200 quartz.. the site says the auto is approx 43 mm vs the quartz 39mm.


----------



## jeremy_m

Treatz said:


> Beautiful watch.. I can't help with it gaining time.. just wanted to compliment.
> 
> is the PRC200 auto larger then the PRC200 quartz.. the site says the auto is approx 43 mm vs the quartz 39mm.


It is beautifully understated with the grey dial, isn't it?

You're right, the Tissot site says the PRC 200 Auto Chrono Grey Dial has a case width of 43.6mm, where as the Quartz Chono is listed at 39.8mm. Unfortunately I didn't try on any quartz varieties this round, so I can't say how much smaller it felt on my wrist, but I did try on the Visodate and Day-Date Autos, and they were a bit small for my wrist and liking. I just measured this watch, and the 43.6mm measurement is correct for this case width, not including the crown. The case width including the crown, fully screwed down, is about 45mm. Something about these measurements are a bit deceiving, however, because the Seastar 1000 Auto is listed at 42mm width, but it felt huge on my wrist (though it is (supposedly) not as large as this PRC 200 Auto). I think the difference is that the Seastar bezel has no bevel at the sides, and the side of the bezel extends to the full width of the case, so the watch feels larger, like it sticks out more. This PRC 200 outer case (no rotating diver bezel on this model) is bevelled, so the face itself is smaller and it gives it a smaller feel. My wife calls this watch an "ice-cream sandwich", beacuse from the side, it has a sandwich shape -- it has a thick case because of the Chrono Auto and see-in case-back.

Are you considering at PRC 200 or do you have one? b-)


----------



## Treatz

jeremy_m said:


> It is beautifully understated with the grey dial, isn't it?
> 
> You're right, the Tissot site says the PRC 200 Auto Chrono Grey Dial has a case width of 43.6mm, where as the Quartz Chono is listed at 39.8mm. Unfortunately I didn't try on any quartz varieties this round, so I can't say how much smaller it felt on my wrist, but I did try on the Visodate and Day-Date Autos, and they were a bit small for my wrist and liking. I just measured this watch, and the 43.6mm measurement is correct for this case width, not including the crown. The case width including the crown, fully screwed down, is about 45mm. Something about these measurements are a bit deceiving, however, because the Seastar 1000 Auto is listed at 42mm width, but it felt huge on my wrist (though it is (supposedly) not as large as this PRC 200 Auto). I think the difference is that the Seastar bezel has no bevel at the sides, and the side of the bezel extends to the full width of the case, so the watch feels larger, like it sticks out more. This PRC 200 outer case (no rotating diver bezel on this model) is bevelled, so the face itself is smaller and it gives it a smaller feel. My wife calls this watch an "ice-cream sandwich", beacuse from the side, it has a sandwich shape -- it has a thick case because of the Chrono Auto and see-in case-back.
> 
> Are you considering at PRC 200 or do you have one? b-)


I have a PRC 200 quartz.. I posted up a pic a few pages back.. Love it but wished it was a tad bigger.. when i saw the PRC200 auto was listed as larger I was curious because I love my PRC200 and am shopping for watches in the 44-45 MM range. I figure I can Get the PRC200 auto since I love my PRC 200 quartz so much and enter the world of automatic watches with it.


----------



## jeremy_m

Treatz said:


> I have a PRC 200 quartz.. I posted up a pic a few pages back.. Love it but wished it was a tad bigger.. when i saw the PRC200 auto was listed as larger I was curious because I love my PRC200 and am shopping for watches in the 44-45 MM range. I figure I can Get the PRC200 auto since I love my PRC 200 quartz so much and enter the world of automatic watches with it.


Super! I only wish this watch had the day as well as the date display -- I've seen pics of PRC 200 models with both, but I'm not sure they are currently in production. Do try one of these on -- the thickness of the case is one of the major differences, as well as the wider case that you're looking for. If you're not attached to Chorono, the non-Chrono Autos are thinner. I am used to chunky pieces on my wrist, so this is perfect for me, but friends have tried it on and felt it to be quite thick.


----------



## Treatz

jeremy_m said:


> Super! I only wish this watch had the day as well as the date display -- I've seen pics of PRC 200 models with both, but I'm not sure they are currently in production. Do try one of these on -- the thickness of the case is one of the major differences, as well as the wider case that you're looking for. If you're not attached to Chorono, the non-Chrono Autos are thinner. I am used to chunky pieces on my wrist, so this is perfect for me, but friends have tried it on and felt it to be quite thick.


The Day Date's appear to be the PRC200 automatic *without* chrono from what I can see


----------



## Astragoth

> Hi all, here's a pic of my beautiful new PRC 200 Automatic Chronograph with a grey dial. I absolutely love it... BUT... I have a question, it's gaining time at between 1s and 1.4s per hour. I've read other threads about storing it in various positions (dial up/down, crown up/down). I'll try these, but I'm concerned that I may have a new watch that needs servicing or may be faulty/defective? I've also read in other threads that new automatics take time to settle into regular time-keeping. This is my first automatic, so I'm new to all this. The watch was purchased from a certified Tissot dealer, with a valid warranty of course. Because it is a less-popular grey dial, I wonder if it had been sitting on the shelf for a while. Any thoughts friends?


1 sec per hour is out of spec. My tissot le locle gains approx 5 seconds _a day. _ Check your garantuee

You may give the watch some time, but if it doesn't improve dramatically, take it back.


----------



## jeremy_m

Treatz said:


> The Day Date's appear to be the PRC200 automatic *without* chrono from what I can see


Yes, I see you're right. Might be a decent trade-off for me, but I love this grey dial...


----------



## jeremy_m

Astragoth said:


> 1 sec per hour is out of spec. My tissot le locle gains approx 5 seconds _a day. _ Check your garantuee
> 
> You may give the watch some time, but if it doesn't improve dramatically, take it back.


Thanks for the confirmation. It's been holding at +35s/day for the past week, so I'll take it back to the AD tomorrow...


----------



## Treatz

Here's another shot.. It's a nice sunny Day in Toronto today.


----------



## mattbum97

Im hoping your still on this thread being 3.5 years old!!!!!!!..what width is the Hirsch Carbon strap??????

Thanks, Matt


----------



## jcs2000

You can get it in different sizes. I got the 20 and it's fine, had to force it in there a bit, but worked fine. I love the look of this combo! |>



mattbum97 said:


> Im hoping your still on this thread being 3.5 years old!!!!!!!..what width is the Hirsch Carbon strap??????
> 
> Thanks, Matt


----------



## Mattias

Here is mine
Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattbum97

Perfect thanks for the reply!!..solid combo for sure


----------



## Duovit

Did anyone try PRC200 with the HIRSCH curved end strap?
What you think? Is it going to fit well?


----------



## GroovyGI

Here is mine on new strap.


----------



## ss207k

Her'es mine, very happy with purchase, this is easily the best one in my collection now.







,























Looking forward for: OrangeMonster 309k1 .


----------



## valippo

Hi guys, this is my first post in this awesome forum!
Please welcome my new PRC 200! Got it delivered this morning from an AD in Rome!


----------



## ProfessionalGun

I heard that the Hirsch Golfer was discontinued, so I found what I think is a fitting alternative in this Hadley-Roma from StrappedForTime. Quite pleased!


----------



## KiwiWomble

Hey

I have come to the conculsion that a rubber strap could be cool on my PRC200

20mm Plain Black Silicon Strap on Deployment Clasp for Sport Watch, P

this is 20mm, i know people have put 20mm leather starps on without trouble but anyone done it with rubber? might it be too firm to fit between the lugs

this would be my first stap change so am a little green


----------



## DesertGoon

ss207k said:


> Her'es mine, very happy with purchase, this is easily the best one in my collection now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward for: OrangeMonster 309k1 .


i have some doubt about this watch's authenticity. :think: the big marker 05 doesn't align with letter M (in word tachymetre)!


----------



## KiwiWomble

DesertGoon said:


> i have some doubt about this watch's authenticity. :think: the big marker 05 doesn't align with letter M (in word tachymetre)!


Thats exactly where mine lines up so all good me thinks


----------



## valippo

DesertGoon said:


> i have some doubt about this watch's authenticity. :think: the big marker 05 doesn't align with letter M (in word tachymetre)!


My M is perfectly aligned if that can help.


----------



## boxcutter

Hi guys,

Seemed a good idea to promote my 'Wanted to buy' thread here on WUS since a lot of owners probably frequent this more. Thanks for looking!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-tissot-prc200-quartz-black-dial-chrono-790519.html#post5761123


----------



## trebla

newbie say hi...


----------



## jpotty

Hi all,

Big Tissot fan here, I already own le locle (white face, black leather) and visodate (silver, brown leather). Want something sporty/casual and was looking at the v8/trace but when I was in the store I saw the prc200 and fell in love! I love the blue dial as it stands out and is different! 

The store had two kinds, the smaller face which everyone on this thread appears to have, and a bigger face version about 2-3mm difference. The dial is slightly altered as well. Does anyone know anything about this? The ad said its the new model?? If you have seen it, which do you prefer?

Also is the blue metal band too smart/blingy to wear casual?


----------



## AMS

I noticed the exact same thing when I went to buy my prc200! Have not been able to find pictures of the new model online... I preferred the older, smaller, one so that's the one I bought. IIIRC the new model was indeed bigger and it was missing some writings on the dial.

Before I bought it I also contemplated the ss bracelet was to blingy for me for everyday use but I bought it with Ss anyway because finding the right bracelet after buying leather is much easier than vice versa (as others reported here as well). But now that I have the watch, it's become my daily beater! Certainly not too bling, so don't worry!


----------



## catarad

DesertGoon said:


> i have some doubt about this watch's authenticity. :think: the big marker 05 doesn't align with letter M (in word tachymetre)!


i am 100% sure that they should not be aligned. The 05 marking should end somewhere in between M and E, closer to M.
DesertGoon and Trebla's watches are genuine.


----------



## trebla

catarad said:


> i am 100% sure that they should not be aligned. The 05 marking should end somewhere in between M and E, closer to M.
> DesertGoon and Trebla's watches are genuine.


thanks catarad, so happy to hear that. i bought this watch from local AD in jakarta, Indonesia.


----------



## jpotty

I found pictures of the new model, I still love the blue dial - just looks classy and sexy at the same time!


----------



## jpotty

Just pulled the trigger on the blue prc200, being delivered to my local ad this week! Will put pics up once I receive it!


----------



## KiwiWomble

Congrats! You'll love it


----------



## Cstinnett13

Got this one a few days ago, love it!


----------



## Gisae

My PRC200 on a Hirsch Rivetta black.


----------



## slipperysam

My PRC200 on black leather with matching yellow stitching and SS clasp, love it...



















Sam.


----------



## AMS

Like the strap and clasp, especially with the yellow stitching. Where did you buy it?


----------



## slipperysam

AMS said:


> Like the strap and clasp, especially with the yellow stitching. Where did you buy it?











Glad you like it, the strap that I have came from here, cost only 14 Euros but great quality, clasp included.

Sam.


----------



## Caliper1681

Fresh off the UPS truck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caliper1681

Here are some better pictures.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watching the clock

View attachment 966340


slipperysam said:


> My PRC200 on black leather with matching yellow stitching and SS clasp, love it...
> View attachment 947164
> View attachment 947165
> View attachment 947168
> 
> Sam.


----------



## 4u2c

juz bought it today...
View attachment 982186
View attachment 982187
View attachment 982188


----------



## Thom4711

Still got a soft spot for my first proper watch

View attachment 982197


----------



## Zeros

Rolling with a yellow band I picked up from island watch on clearance for $6. I love the look and how it stands out. Now I just need to find a nice deployant to replace the stock buckle.


----------



## mrw

Love this watch:


----------



## Jnr

Here's mine.......
View attachment 986168


----------



## Jayde

Yippee! Just joined the world of the PRC200 owners. Got the new 2013 model with Black face and ss bracelet. Looks great on and it's my first Tissot and first "proper" watch. Well pleased


----------



## _rene_

_rene_ said:


> By the way, anyone with a Blue PRC200 ever thought about trying a brown leather strap? I made this earlier today, and thought it looked AMAZING.


Today, I finally built my dream PRC 200:


----------



## _rene_




----------



## 4u2c

my 2nd prc200...
View attachment 1023425


View attachment 1023426


View attachment 1023427


----------



## Arctic_Ace

I'm proud to be owner of new Tissot PRC 200 (T17-1-586-52) and be a part of the "Tissot Family"! In my opinion, Tissot watches are very good looking but they also have strong Swiss brand and long history.

I don't know you but I give extra attention how Tissot have succeed to be part of major sport events as official timekeeper and to be official watch of the event! Tissot was my number one selection when choosing watch.


----------



## trebla

^^^ welcome to the club ... 
mine say hi


----------



## lewie19

Jayde said:


> Yippee! Just joined the world of the PRC200 owners. Got the new 2013 model with Black face and ss bracelet. Looks great on and it's my first Tissot and first "proper" watch. Well pleased


Welcome to the 2013 model line. Post some pictures if you can.


----------



## boganoids

My PRC 200









With Nylon strap


----------



## NickJacobLee

Hello there fellow PRC200 owners. I'm thinking to get myself one of them black and yellows as a daily beater. Only question is, should I just purchase the current model or wait till the facelifted version becomes available in the market? I'm already seeing a handfull of new designs on the Tissot website but I guess they aren't readily available yet. What do you guys think? Opinions?


----------



## fluppyboy

NickJacobLee said:


> Hello there fellow PRC200 owners. I'm thinking to get myself one of them black and yellows as a daily beater. Only question is, should I just purchase the current model or wait till the facelifted version becomes available in the market? I'm already seeing a handfull of new designs on the Tissot website but I guess they aren't readily available yet. What do you guys think? Opinions?


To be honest, I prefer the older version (I have the white/silver dial myself).


----------



## cn_habs

Do you guys prefer the metal strap or the leather band? Which looks more professional?


----------



## saltz1979

This is mine.


----------



## saltz1979

cn_habs said:


> Do you guys prefer the metal strap or the leather band? Which looks more professional?


Leather! It just has that "look"!


----------



## Deko

I like my automatic


----------



## kay44

my new tissto prc 200


----------



## rbf1138

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a white dial with SS from Amazon (sold by Jomashop). Shouldn't have any authenticity issues this way, correct? One question I have is, I've seen a few of the black dial PRC200's with white accents rather than yellow...is this some rare variant? custom? counterfeit?

One more question...http://www.strappedfortime.com/shop/item.aspx/hadley-roma-tag-heuer-leather-watch-band/97/
That strap should be perfect, right?


----------



## cn_habs

crashaholic said:


>


Why doesn't my PRC200 illuminate like the one in the pictures above? I purchased it straight from Costco.ca.


----------



## rbf1138

cn_habs said:


> Why doesn't my PRC200 illuminate like the one in the pictures above? I purchased it straight from Costco.ca.


Mine also doesn't illuminate as well as that one!


----------



## cn_habs

rbf1138 said:


> Mine also doesn't illuminate as well as that one!


But my watch doesn't illuminate at all in the dark since I got it last week.

Costco can't possibly be selling fakes right? I couldn't find any authenticity card inside the box which only contained 2 booklets and a Costco card claiming it's not an AD which I already knew before pulling the trigger.


----------



## rbf1138

I bought mine from Amazon, fulfilled by them, sold by Jomashop. Also no tags, as Jomashop is not an AD. I'll keep you posted on whether or not my lume fades in a week or not. I'm a little worried that both of the PRC200's I ordered from them had no tags, but I guess that's how the gray market works. They both looked pristine, had plastic covering the dials, case, and bracelets.



cn_habs said:


> But my watch doesn't illuminate at all in the dark since I got it last week.
> 
> Costco can't possibly be selling fakes right? I couldn't find any authenticity card inside the box which only contained 2 booklets and a Costco card claiming it's not an AD which I already knew before pulling the trigger.


----------



## cn_habs

rbf1138 said:


> I bought mine from Amazon, fulfilled by them, sold by Jomashop. Also no tags, as Jomashop is not an AD. I'll keep you posted on whether or not my lume fades in a week or not. I'm a little worried that both of the PRC200's I ordered from them had no tags, but I guess that's how the gray market works. They both looked pristine, had plastic covering the dials, case, and bracelets.


Some member suggested leaving the new watch under sunlight for a while which I will do first thing tomorrow.


----------



## trebla

cn_habs said:


> Why doesn't my PRC200 illuminate like the one in the pictures above? I purchased it straight from Costco.ca.


this is my prc200 lume, 








i bought it from local AD at jakarta


----------



## rbf1138

Here's my new PRC200! Planning to put it on a dark brown strap with white stiching. Wish the lume on the indices were a bit stronger, but that's my only issue with it.


----------



## rbf1138

Aside from confirming for me that my watch above (from Jomashop through Amazon) is indeed not a knockoff, anyone have specifics on what kind of metal replacement bracelet would work on this watch? Do I need to be looking for straight or curved? Would any of these work?

Solid Link Stainless Steel Watch Band Strap

Stainless Oyster Watch Band Strap with Screw Links

Hadley Roma Stainless Steel Rolex Oyster Watch Band

ht


----------



## Camguy

Got this one for my wife today!


----------



## NickJacobLee

So I finally got mine after a long and patient wait. Went with the blue face.


----------



## tagit

Had mine on original leather strap since 2004...hasn't had a lot of wrist time in those years as the leather strap with deployment was either a bit tight or a bit loose, was never quite comfortable. Swapped it for a Hirsch Mariner black leather with white stitching yesterday and voila - great fit now and great strap! Will probably get a bit more wrist time now, nice watch the prc200


----------



## dingobiscuit

Hi guys, some nice watches indeed! This is my first post after acquiring watch .... affliction syndrome. It started with me looking online for a tough work watch and ending up here.. I purchased a G-Shock Mudman 9000 after the threads on WUS. Alas t'was not long before I got excited about wearing my new watch and found myself back here looking for a classy, casual timepiece. All of you on this thread would agree that a PRC200 is a fine way to go and all the tasty pics you have all posted sealed my hard earned cash's fate to be sucked down the black hole of the AD's register. Of course I love the SS I purchased it on but really had to try the leather band. After seeing that some kind of unspoken union had been formed between black bands and faces I decided to try the brown/tan option that was not so popular but appeared to polished up like a treat on the few I did see.


----------



## trebla

mine with new strap....


----------



## boeing767

The PRC200 Blue SS was my first watch when I started my watch collection. Today it doesn't get that much wrist time anymore, only when i'm on holiday or flying glider planes... The watch wasn't that reliable to. The movement is replaced a couple of years ago. But never the less, it's still a beautiful watch what will never ever leave my collection!

Picture is taken on a LS-4 Glider.


----------



## pdoherty

New owner - purchased black face with yellow hands model used from WUS member SHW. Please add me to the members list (and potentially remove SHW if he's on the list).


----------



## pdoherty

cn_habs said:


> Why doesn't my PRC200 illuminate like the one in the pictures above? I purchased it straight from Costco.ca.


Did you notice that he's taking a multi-second exposure to get those lume shots? The second one looks to have been a 4-second exposure. The longer the exposure the brighter the lume will appear to be.


----------



## _rene_

Installed a new Hadley-Roma brown oil-tanned leather strap today....I love the blue/brown combo!


----------



## jmartin1985

Finally pulled the trigger on a PRC200 today, I've wanted this watch for so long. Black face, SS bracelet. I'll see how I like the bracelet first, then get a strap later if I want to change it a bit. Certainly looks good on the Golf and Carbon, they both seem to be very popular.


----------



## Southpaw1925

I'm in!


----------



## jmartin1985

Apologies if this should be a new thread, but I have a small problem with my new PRC200. After resetting the chrono counters (which align perfectly), I noticed that the main seconds hand (the dial at 6 position), is slightly out of alignment. I did a lot of searching, and the consensus seems to be that the majority of quartz watches can have this problem. If so, I guess I can live with it, just wanted to check on this thread if other PRC200s are the same. Also, does anyone know WHY this is a common problem, if the chrono hands can be made to line up perfectly? Very happy with my new purchase otherwise, glad to finally own one of these!


----------



## dingobiscuit

jmartin1985 said:


> Apologies if this should be a new thread, but I have a small problem with my new PRC200. After resetting the chrono counters (which align perfectly), I noticed that the main seconds hand (the dial at 6 position), is slightly out of alignment. I did a lot of searching, and the consensus seems to be that the majority of quartz watches can have this problem. If so, I guess I can live with it, just wanted to check on this thread if other PRC200s are the same. Also, does anyone know WHY this is a common problem, if the chrono hands can be made to line up perfectly? Very happy with my new purchase otherwise, glad to finally own one of these!


 There are certain tolerated variations of alignment in most watches with seconds and the chronograph seconds hand also (where these 'standards' for tolerances are set I wouldn't know be it the manufacturer or watchmakers ombudsman - not sure if anyone can enlighten us?) If it is not out much at all and you purchased it through an AD then I would just admire it. However on a personal note; When I purchased mine I found that the chronograph seconds to be a bit too much off the mark at some points around the dial (notably around 40 seconds mark). I took it back to the AD within 2 weeks and they gave me the 'acceptable standards' spiel but happily sent it in for a check-up and tune at Tissot. It came back improved but still not perfect... still I think the watch is very good value and have not even thought about the issue since, it keeps remarkably accurate time and looks as sexy as watches 10x the price. If you are happy to not have your watch for potentially a month or longer send it in for piece of mind  that was a long month though haha


----------



## jmartin1985

After a lot more time looking through other threads on this subject, I've decided just to live with it. It seems that this is generally deemed to be within acceptable tolerances with most quartz watches. It doesn't really bother me while I'm wearing it, its just that I know its slightly out. I still find it quite disappointing that a £300 watch has a "flaw" like this, especially when the chrono hands are spot on, but the watch is so good otherwise that I'll put up with it.


----------



## chicolabronse

Is it just me or is this one of the most awesome looking watches money can buy!!!!!:-d


----------



## Miha1981

My two PRC200s. Black Tony Parker edition and a classic silver dial with stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## BJR

I love this watch and must have one!

I posted in the WTB forum for a black dial PRC200, but haven't had any luck yet. Just thought I'd post here to say that I'm shopping around. If anyone is interested in letting theirs go, send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## CDNinUSA

Getting my white dial with LS today and will post pic.


----------



## ajm1177

With a Tag Heuer Carrera style strap


----------



## cciewannabe

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong location but wanted to ask fellow PRC 200 owners on the accuracy of their watches. After drooling over pictures of this watch for weeks, I walked into Macy's last week and there it was! Black face with yellow chrono's. Bought it on the spot knowing they are hard to find. Well, I have not worn it yet, but I have noticed that it's a few minutes behind. Could it be the battery? I corrected the time Thursday afternoon and now Saturday I noticed it's 3 minutes behind. Thanks in advance...


----------



## TeeRite




----------



## CDNinUSA

Got my watch and wanted to post. Went with the brown band with silver/white dial... when i recieved watch I thought the strap was too dressy/formal for me and so upgraded with a handmade vintage leather. Very happy with result!

Tissot T17151






632 T-Sport PRC200 Watch


----------



## chicolabronse

can honestly say mines has kept perfect time over the 4yrs iv owned it, set it to an online atomic clock middle of November and checked it there and its 1 second slow, so i would take it back to the shop get them to look at it.

heres a pic for all you prc 200 owners if u want to put it in your signature!!!









chico


----------



## amit_da_man_39

My first ever watch! Tissot PRC 200 with rubber strap, arrived today


----------



## Shaunie_007

My daily wearer:


----------



## Jason Tay

hi guys

have a metal band prc200 in black face..
looking to convert this into a leather strap and was hoping for some reccos for leather straps under $50

20mm seems to be the way to go judging by previous posts? 

any links/details including pictures? Prefer a black leather strap to match the black face.
ideas?


----------



## brandon\

Take a look at Panatime and Crown & Buckle for leather straps. 

I've had good buying experiences from Panatime and I'm happy with their products. And Crown & Buckle gets good praise around here.


----------



## chekang

hey guys, been browsing around to get my hands on this TISSOT PRC200.. but notice there's few versions mainly these 2 models. 

most of the reviews are based on the #1 is this because that was the first? only difference noticed is the #2 does not have the "PRC200" & "200m/660ft" on it.
Anybody with the #2 model do let me know if any issues?

#1. T17.1.586.52 
#2. T055.417.11.057.00


----------



## thegreightone

TeeRite said:


> View attachment 1313908


Have the exact same one love it! Have been thinking about putting a leather strap on it to change things up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone

Next watch I am looking at from Tissot will be an automatic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tralalala

Hi guys,

I fall in love with PRC200 since the first time I saw it about 2 years ago however I'm just wondering if Tissot really just release a new version of PRC200 (TISSOT PRC 200 - T055.417.11.057.00 - Tissot Swiss Watches)

so are they still selling the old version: Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T17158652 PRC 200 Chronograph Watch: Tissot: Watches

I'm thinking to pull the trigger on this awesome looking watch after confirming this issue..

thank you!


----------



## chekang

tralalala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I fall in love with PRC200 since the first time I saw it about 2 years ago however I'm just wondering if Tissot really just release a new version of PRC200 (TISSOT PRC 200 - T055.417.11.057.00 - Tissot Swiss Watches)
> 
> so are they still selling the old version: Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T17158652 PRC 200 Chronograph Watch: Tissot: Watches
> 
> I'm thinking to pull the trigger on this awesome looking watch after confirming this issue..
> 
> thank you!


same here! likely getting the newer model, seems like it's bigger 42 instead of 40 from the older model, however the watch face doesnt have the details "PRC200" & "200m/660ft"


----------



## tralalala

chekang said:


> same here! likely getting the newer model, seems like it's bigger 42 instead of 40 from the older model, however the watch face doesnt have the details "PRC200" & "200m/660ft"


me too, both are equally appealing but somehow after looking at it closer i tend to choose the newer version

i have a question before pulling the trigger though, do you guys know that if i get the SS bracelet version, can I detach it and change it to leather band? Can I do it myself or should I bring this to a local jeweler to do that? Where can I get the authentic leather strap for this watch?


----------



## futurehero

Mine, thank 








来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## sneak3

Hey guys!

Im finally going to replace my original stainless steel band of my PRC200. It just wont fit my wrist right, after 4 years, ahah!

So, what is the best color or band combo for a WHITE PRC200?

Any recommendations?


----------



## michal788

sneak3 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Im finally going to replace my original stainless steel band of my PRC200. It just wont fit my wrist right, after 4 years, ahah!
> 
> So, what is the best color or band combo for a WHITE PRC200?
> 
> Any recommendations?


Black or a brown band.


----------



## michal788

tralalala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I fall in love with PRC200 since the first time I saw it about 2 years ago however I'm just wondering if Tissot really just release a new version of PRC200 (TISSOT PRC 200 - T055.417.11.057.00 - Tissot Swiss Watches)
> 
> so are they still selling the old version: Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T17158652 PRC 200 Chronograph Watch: Tissot: Watches
> 
> I'm thinking to pull the trigger on this awesome looking watch after confirming this issue..
> 
> thank you!


Which one do you choose the old or the new one?


----------



## Perryj

I just picked up a pre-2013 from a local AD yesterday, I'm not a fan of the new version. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## soulzero




----------



## michal788

Perryj said:


> I just picked up a pre-2013 from a local AD yesterday, I'm not a fan of the new version. I'm loving it so far.


The old model is rare. Every AD here sells the new one.
The old one is more classic the new one more sporty.


----------



## thegreightone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANev

Really happy with the purchase.


----------



## Perryj

Awesome leather strap, where did you get it?


----------



## ANev

Perryj said:


> Awesome leather strap, where did you get it?


I think it was from Crown&Buckle.


----------



## chekang

ANev said:


> I think it was from Crown&Buckle.


is that a 20mm strap?


----------



## spadettie

Hi, first of all I am new in this forum. Here's my first tissot.


----------



## deepak_vg

Here's my PRC 200 that I just got in mail today  My 2nd Tissot! Albeit, I no longer have the first one; sold my Tissot T-Touch II. So far, love my PRC 200. I have been eyeing this for a while.



















This one with some 'blue' effect added on my Galaxy S5


----------



## CorruptCommie

Joining in:


----------



## Mbd26




----------



## rawmanjones

I really like the new version of the black auto chrono on the rubber strap (T0554271605700)....Before making a purchase, I was wondering if anyone could comment about the cost of servicing this watch and how often it will need servicing. I've never owned a chronograph. Thanks in advance!


----------



## badger98

My PRC 200 Automatic Chrono. Anyone know how to determine when this particular style was made? I received it as a gift this past Christmas, but have seen similar pics in this thread from over 5 years ago!


----------



## hungrygamer

Gents I have a really really noob question , 1st time chrono owner so please be gentle 
Is there any harm in keeping the chrono timer running i.e the large second hand keeps on rotating
I know logically it means that the timer is running , will eat up more battery and what not , also all the pics I have seen till now show the wsatches with the chronograph function in off status.
Please do reply what might go wrong , sorry for asking in a picture thread , will post pics of my blue tissot prc 200


----------



## jdto

I just picked mine up today. The blue face with ss bracelet. What a beautiful watch.


----------



## b4k4

I just got mine over the weekend, the black face with rubber bracelet


----------



## MartinM

Stunning watch *b4k4*. A real beauty and currently the most popular PRC 200 in our store. The red hand really makes the difference in my mind.


----------



## glennwatson

hi guys. I am trying hard to find and purchase one of the original PRC 200 white face and brown strap watches. I really like the older model. If anyone has one to sell I am keen


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

New to me PRC200 Auto Chrono. Love it!


----------



## Atos

Good day gentlemen, 
here is my addition to this thread and actually first post on this forum. I got this watch couple of years ago (long story), but started wearing it only recently when I started experimenting with different straps (I do not like the original one from black leather :/ ).

I am glad that I have the old model, because the new one somehow has lost it's charm. Turned from a bit military/aviator like watch to something more "trendy" let's say.


----------



## glennwatson

so I've finally found and have bought the watch I've wanted for a while. unfortunately it'll be delivered to a friend in the UK and I may only get it in a few months time. Feels like Christmas

Tissot prc200 pre 2013 with the white face. Am struggling to add an attachment


----------



## tissot_pt

Atos said:


> Good day gentlemen,
> here is my addition to this thread and actually first post on this forum. I got this watch couple of years ago (long story), but started wearing it only recently when I started experimenting with different straps (I do not like the original one from black leather :/ ).
> 
> I am glad that I have the old model, because the new one somehow has lost it's charm. Turned from a bit military/aviator like watch to something more "trendy" let's say.
> 
> View attachment 3860402


I really like that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeylandYutani

Atos said:


> Good day gentlemen,
> here is my addition to this thread and actually first post on this forum. I got this watch couple of years ago (long story), but started wearing it only recently when I started experimenting with different straps (I do not like the original one from black leather :/ ).
> 
> I am glad that I have the old model, because the new one somehow has lost it's charm. Turned from a bit military/aviator like watch to something more "trendy" let's say.
> 
> View attachment 3860402


What i don't understand is that tissot knew the original prc200 was a great seller and success so what did they do? discontinue and offer a different design. if anything, i think they helped the resale value of the original designs because the new one (as a replacement) is atrocious. the original is pure perfection.


----------



## jdto

I like (and own) the new design. It's cleaner with less text on the dial and that appeals to me. The old design is nice (particularly the hands), but I'd hesitate to call either one atrocious


----------



## glennwatson

I prefer the old one, and I managed to buy one yesterday


----------



## Atos

tissot_pt said:


> I really like that strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a cheap strap from .........s for $6. Go for it 



WeylandYutani said:


> What i don't understand is that tissot knew the original prc200 was a great seller and success so what did they do? discontinue and offer a different design. if anything, i think they helped the resale value of the original designs because the new one (as a replacement) is atrocious. the original is pure perfection.


It's a mystery for me too. They seem to me different enough, that Tissot could produce both of them at the same time.

One explanation that I can think of is that the old model was being copied on a mass scale and this is a response to that.



jdto said:


> I like (and own) the new design. It's cleaner with less text on the dial and that appeals to me. The old design is nice (particularly the hands), but I'd hesitate to call either one atrocious


I agree with that. It's a very subjective matter.



glennwatson said:


> I prefer the old one, and I managed to buy one yesterday


Pics or it did not happen


----------



## WeylandYutani

jdto said:


> I like (and own) the new design. It's cleaner with less text on the dial and that appeals to me. The old design is nice (particularly the hands), but I'd hesitate to call either one atrocious


If I saw the new PRC 200 and it wasn't supposed to be a replacement or 'improvement' then I would say it's an ok watch. But if it's supposed to be a replacement of the original design (as an improvement) then I perceive it as abhorrent, atrocious and an abomination. I suppose the way they introduced the new version makes my perception -relative- to it's predecessor.


----------



## jdto

WeylandYutani said:


> If I saw the new PRC 200 and it wasn't supposed to be a replacement or 'improvement' then I would say it's an ok watch. But if it's supposed to be a replacement of the original design (as an improvement) then I perceive it as abhorrent, atrocious and an abomination. I suppose the way they introduced the new version makes my perception -relative- to it's predecessor.


Well, some people have funny taste. I won't hold it against you


----------



## glennwatson

Pics or it did not happen [/QUOTE] IE doesn't allow me to upload a file but just tried chrome and it worked. Here we go. small pic at the moment, will post a bigger one when it arrives. Now to look for a nice leather strap, don't like the steel one


----------



## Atos

glennwatson said:


> Pics or it did not happen


 IE doesn't allow me to upload a file but just tried chrome and it worked. Here we go. small pic at the moment, will post a bigger one when it arrives. Now to look for a nice leather strap, don't like the steel one[/QUOTE]
If I had white face PRC 200 I would definitely buy Rios New York medium brown leather strap. I wanted to buy it even for the black face watch, but high quality straps aren't cheap and I didn't want to risk a bad "fit". BTW, Rios makes them also in 19mm width.


----------



## glennwatson

some nice straps on the site, but I don't see the new York. did a search for it but nothing came up. I wouldn't take the chance either unless I had fitted it on somewhere else and was buying it from there if it was cheaper. the risk of a bad fit is too high.


----------



## MZ86

and here goes mine








black+yellow nato









Lithuanian flag nato


----------



## Atos

glennwatson said:


> some nice straps on the site, but I don't see the new York. did a search for it but nothing came up. I wouldn't take the chance either unless I had fitted it on somewhere else and was buying it from there if it was cheaper. the risk of a bad fit is too high.


It looks like this. However, this shop doesn't have the 19mm version.
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/new-york-cognac-shell-cordovan


----------



## glennwatson

this isn't prc200 related but I found a TISSOT dealer near us over the week end and tried on the prs200 and the v8. I wasn't sure if the 42mm would be too big as I've also got small wrist. Anyway, I now have two more watches on my wish list, both very nice fitting and looking watches


----------



## .isx

.


----------



## jdto

Big match today.


----------



## salmaan1183




----------



## Monygg85




----------



## jdto

I took the Dremel to this 20mm mesh I got from EBay. I like it.


----------



## .isx

.


----------



## Phoenix0A

Here's my new/old PRC200 on a bond nato:


----------



## tissot_pt

Phoenix0A said:


> Here's my new/old PRC200 on a bond nato:


I have the exact same strap, nice choice!



Sent from my phone


----------



## Phoenix0A

I know, right? |> Love how the gray stripes bring out those metallic sub-dials against the the ink-black main dial. Just super classy looking, yet maintains that aviator/military vibe.


----------



## tissot_pt

Yes. I have mine since 2009, wedding gift from my wife. Few days ago I bought the NATO straps because the original one is to damaged. I will post some picture as soon as I can. 


Sent from my phone


----------



## tissot_pt

As promised:









Sent from my phone


----------



## Phoenix0A

Looks great! Did you use a 20mm or 19mm strap?


----------



## tissot_pt

Phoenix0A said:


> Looks great! Did you use a 20mm or 19mm strap?


20, because I thought it was the same width of my Visodate Heritage.

Sent from my phone


----------



## .isx




----------



## tissot_pt

The lume has improved a lot for the new model. 


Sent from my phone


----------



## .isx

Yes indeed, this was taken in the middle of the day indoors 2PM.


----------



## .isx

jdto said:


> I just picked mine up today. The blue face with ss bracelet. What a beautiful watch.
> 
> View attachment 3389970


Just noticed dots above swiss made on your watch and mine are different?!? (sorry for upside down pic )


----------



## jdto

.isx said:


> Just noticed dots above swiss made on your watch and mine are different?!? (sorry for upside down pic )
> 
> View attachment 5395986


Yeah, it looks like the position of the "Swiss Made" is different. Is yours new? Maybe they changed it recently.


----------



## .isx

Its one month old. Btw would you sell your bracelett?


----------



## jdto

.isx said:


> Its one month old. Btw would you sell your bracelett?


I'm considering selling the whole watch, so I'll probably keep the bracelet with it


----------



## cairoanan

On a black NATO 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

To say I love my PRC 200 would be an understatement.......I had a T-Touch many years ago, but never really liked it.....they only thing I don't like is the deployment strap......looking at either a Bond NATO or orange leather....anyone with similar taste, please post a pic!


----------



## Azilla21

nice


----------



## Trickydick

Here's mine!


----------



## Caleb515

Recently acquired my first Tissot second hand. 
It arrived with the mesh bracelet and although it looks very nice, I'm not convinced it's the best match for the watch.
I have a leather strap on the way which I believe will compliment it much better.


----------



## ggrpitt

Alright... This is only indirectly related to the PRC200... I don't own one. However, I own an automatic PRS516 chrono that sees a lot of wrist time -at least 3-4 days/wk. So here is the deal: the watch and the SS strap get scratched so easily that I pretty much have to buff them every couple of weeks. In comparison, the other sports chrono that I wear regularly -an Ollech and Wajs automatic diver- has never been buffed and does not show a single noticeable scratch. I was examining the photos of your PRC200 watches and they don't seem scratched at all. I am curious... do the PRC200 and its OEM SS strap scratch easily?


----------



## harisbr99

Guys do you recomend this watch,i was thinking of buying automatic prc200 but its really expensive here its double of the quartz prc200...
So is quartz prc200 good choice or there is something better in same price range...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfinal

Proud owner of an older PRC-200 with a black face/yellow hands here. I know it's sacrilege to some, but I've got it on a light brown leather strap and I love it! Too new to post pictures, but I will once my post count comes up. Thanks to everyone who posted on this thread - it was really helpful for me when I was deciding what my next watch was going to be!


----------



## cairoanan

Here's mine









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Not a great pic, but my PRC200 on an orange leather strap.....squeezed a 20mm on....truly hate the deployment band it came with!


----------



## harisbr99

Awesome watch i am thinking of buying same prc200 as my first watch 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

well, i just have the one. and automatic and i do love it. it's very classy and truly beautiful! enjoy


----------



## dwaze




----------



## cairoanan

On orange leather NATO


----------



## sefrcoko

Blue dial, original bracelet. Great watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

Giving my PRC200 some wrist time today after being on a Seiko kick for the last 4mnths.....


----------



## chili16

Maddog1970 said:


> Giving my PRC200 some wrist time today after being on a Seiko kick for the last 4mnths.....
> 
> View attachment 7725874
> View attachment 7725882


How did you get that bracelet on your PRC? Is it 19mm or did you mod the bracelet?


----------



## Jamil

Playing with light and my tissot


----------



## Jamil

Playing with light and my tissot


----------



## c9e

Not the best shot, but the sun was out and mine is recently back on a Di-Modell Rallye, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## harisbr99

chili16 said:


> How did you get that bracelet on your PRC? Is it 19mm or did you mod the bracelet?


I would like to ask same question that bracelet is awesome pls link or explain


----------



## sefrcoko

harisbr99 said:


> I would like to ask same question that bracelet is awesome pls link or explain


It's likely a 19mm...or maybe a 20mm that he managed to squeeze on. It's possible that some 20mm straps can be squished to fit, but others may not.


----------



## harisbr99

I dont care to much about 19 or 20mm but would like metal bracelet samw as stock with butterfly buckle and buttons...


----------



## sefrcoko

harisbr99 said:


> I dont care to much about 19 or 20mm but would like metal bracelet samw as stock with butterfly buckle and buttons...


Maybe you can use the stock bracelet but find a different clasp for it. I dont have ny PRC200 with me at the moment, but clasps are usually just attached with standard spring bars.


----------



## harisbr99

I will have to check or maybe someone knows is it possible to change on stock prc200 metal bracelet clasp to butterfly type??


----------



## dwaze

My 2 PRC200


----------



## sefrcoko

harisbr99 said:


> I will have to check or maybe someone knows is it possible to change on stock prc200 metal bracelet clasp to butterfly type??


For what it's worth I just looked at mine and don't see any reason it can't be done. I havent tried myself but all I see are spring bars and screws which should allow the stock clasp to be replaced with a new one. Suggest doing a few google searches about changing clasps to see what you come up with.


----------



## dkennyken

Here's my daily wearer










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kalowatch

I was looking through the thread, but did not see this combo. Did someone try to put a brown leather strap on the black dial with yellow? I wonder how that looks like.


----------



## Tiss0t

I absolutely love those and can't wait to join!


----------



## Dowantwatches

What is the model number of the watch pictured above, black face with the yellow hands? That's gorgeous, do want.


----------



## sefrcoko

Dowantwatches said:


> What is the model number of the watch pictured above, black face with the yellow hands? That's gorgeous, do want.


I believe it's a quartz PRC200, model # T0554171105700


----------



## Dowantwatches

Thanks!


----------



## zigmas

Where did you got Lithuanian flag nato? Im asking since Im Lithuanian!


----------



## Skodborg

Here's my new daily wearer!

Always loved the look of the prc200, and the contrast chronohands. Though I'd usually prefer a bracelet-version, my preference for red over yellow was more dominant... just a pity it only comes with the rubber band. It was changed right away with a Rios Chicago Shell Cordovan...

So far I'm simply loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

Love this watch


----------



## darklight111




----------



## giorgos mg

A


----------



## Cyclops2016

......


----------



## gravity84

Picked up this guy last week. really digging the asymmetric dials. My first tissot b-)
ref: T014.427.11.051.01
Automatic movement, panda-esque white/silvery subdials on a black dial










obligatory action shot









Might change the bracelet to black croc.


----------



## SOUR-MASH




----------



## SOUR-MASH

SOUR-MASH said:


> View attachment 11850010
> 
> 
> View attachment 11850026


----------



## SOUR-MASH

Sorry, misread. Feel free to delete.


----------



## watchsmith

Hey,

I am about to order a strap on balck friday for my white prc...

Since the watch is 19mm and the place I am going to order only has 18mm and 20mm straps, what spring bars and strap size should I get?

Do you think it will work ok, or should I get a 19mm strap from somewhere else?


----------



## darklight111




----------



## v8chrono

watchsmith said:


> or should I get a 19mm strap from somewhere else?


You can squeeze a 20mm strap on to the lugs or have a small gap by using an 18mm, I would get a 19mm strap though for the correct look.


----------



## v8chrono

SOUR-MASH said:


> View attachment 11850058


Nice watch, looks even better in focus . . .


----------



## watchsmith

v8chrono said:


> You can squeeze a 20mm strap on to the lugs or have a small gap by using an 18mm, I would get a 19mm strap though for the correct look.


Thanks a lot for your input!

I am pretty sure, I will be able to squeeze a 20mm nato to fit the watch. 
But I am wondering if I will manage to do that with a stiffer kind of bracelet, without puting to much pressure on the spring bars?

Btw, I see you are from the Uk. I am in the Europe as well. Any place to get nice quality-price straps in the European Union, you would recommend?


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

I'm a little (very) late to the party, but here's a pic of my PRC200! I've had it for 9 years now, and have only needed to change the battery once. This watch holds a special place in my collection, being the first real watch that I own. It's also the watch which got me into appreciating watches. Ironically, I never knew how popular this watch was until I did a search on Google.


----------



## Dowantwatches

Got it awhile ago, really like it. Like the bracelet, but went to a strap, really gives it a different look to me. Plus I like to have a couple of straps for every watch.


----------



## johnnyfunk

Dowantwatches said:


> Got it awhile ago, really like it. Like the bracelet, but went to a strap, really gives it a different look to me. Plus I like to have a couple of straps for every watch.
> View attachment 13500993
> 
> View attachment 13500995
> 
> View attachment 13500997


Hmm. Some things seem a little off on this one: no PRC label or water resistance, seconds sub-dial numbers are not turned, and the pushers have a ridge.


----------



## KiwiWomble

johnnyfunk said:


> Hmm. Some things seem a little off on this one: no PRC label or water resistance, seconds sub-dial numbers are not turned, and the pushers have a ridge.


...you know they posted that 2 years ago aye?


----------



## weklund




----------

